# Thorn's Orange Candy Floss Micro Grow



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok I was going to wait until these babies were more established but they look so darn cute and I'm so excited about them that I had to get on here to do this!

So... here we go! I won these seeds from Dutchbreed's monthly competition after my camping trip  Here's what they have to say about the strain:

Orange Candy Floss > description > Our Orange Candy Floss is high in THC has a nice orange flavor and smell with long orange hairs, has dense covering of trichomes making it a very sticky weed indeed one of our strongest strains to date. Some pheno types will have a nice purple lilac hue to them even in the hotest weather.

This is not auto flowering its a 12/12 strain

​Flowering Weeks: 8 to 9 
THC level: 20 to 27% 
Yield per plant:  300 grams upto 650 (in ideal conditions)
Price: £25.00  GBP​​
http://www.dutchbreed.com/4.html

My setup:

I have a very small space (15x15x15") to use, but this is all I have right now in my current living situation so please do not ask me to expand as I cannot. Because of this, I'd like to ask you to not judge the plant on the outcome but to judge it on how I say it differs from the other plants I have grown in this setup.

I use a medium of 1/3 soil, perlite and vermiculite. I have 2 2700K 30watt CFLs and a 6inch fan and this is the equipment I will be using all the way through. My plant feed is Baby Bio first to boost nitrogen then that mixed with a flowering houseplant solution when they begin flowering and, I also have some phostrogen and fish blood and bone, but I have no idea yet how the plants are gonna react to feed so will see when that day comes 

The plants are on 18/6 lighting schedule right now but will be dropped to 12/12 as soon as I remember to do it  I will be growing this using LST from quite a young age like I did previous with an Easy Sativa plant that turned out male. That journal is here..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21968

Both these seeds germinated within 2 days, then, once planted, broke ground within 2 more days. So far i'm liking this strain lol! I took Day one as being the day they both broke ground. These pictures were taken on Day 2 
Welcome to my new journal all :smoke1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds delicious Thorn. I'll be keeping up with this one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*So far so good Thorn.  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## 84VW (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't get on here as much as i would like but I'm going to try and watch this one, they sound tasty


----------



## Alistair (Oct 30, 2008)

Thorn, I hope these work out well for you.  I've read the description before on Dutchbreed.com and I found it interesting, but I went with Crude Oil instead.  However, if they work out well for you then I might be interested in trying Orange Candy Floss for the next grow.

What I don't understand is how someone could get 300 grams off of one plant when growing indoors.

Keep us updated on these and let us all know how it goes.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 30, 2008)

*Good luck, dragonrider! Gratz on the seeds! LOL!*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Its great to see so much interest already 

Alistair.. I do love Dutchbreed, they have some great genetics but do use Lowryder a lot, but hey it seems to work. I couldn't decide whether to get Orange Candy Floss or Purple Evolution (looks delicious!) but they're doing some work on that strain so I went for this. I also like the look of Autumn Fall and after watching Doms grow I will DEFINATELY be trying that sometime!

Thanks once again everyone for your support


----------



## IllusionalFate (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking good so far Thorn . I also have some Orange Candy Floss beans that I'll be starting soon, so I'll definitely be following this one.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 30, 2008)

Finally the journal for the Floss appears!  Can't wait for this one and Thorn... I would never judge or question your growing abilities or the final plant especially with a small room.  But best of luck and some MOJO your way!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

hey illusional fate good to see ya here! How u been?

Thanks disco! 

Thought I'd upload this pic as just been doing some sort-of-research to remind me about the LST and this is how these 2 will grow, but one going along one side of the pot and the other one along the other side but opposite direction. And I know these will look even better than this baby!






I know its a risk having 2 in the same pot as if one is female and the other male I will need to remove as much as I can of the male, but this is the best way for me to make the most out of the plants in this small environment. I cannot find any square tubs and round ones just don't fit right


----------



## thebest (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Thorn,
Thought I would keep up with this grow!!
Wish ya the best of luck.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 30, 2008)

Cute lil girlies (we hope!) Thorn!

  The Orange sounds like it's a good strain; I'll sit in for this one


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 30, 2008)

I've had my eyes on some Floss beans, and your tempting me even more with the grmination time! I'll be watchin this one.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Nov 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey illusional fate good to see ya here! How u been?
> 
> Thanks disco!
> 
> ...


I've been fine, thanks. DomsChron and I have been taking quite a few bong rips of Autumn Fall these last few weeks... you're definitely going to enjoy growing this strain.

So, I'm assuming you've got three plants in those two pots? Looks like that space will have a nice full canopy in no time.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> I've been fine, thanks. DomsChron and I have been taking quite a few bong rips of Autumn Fall these last few weeks... you're definitely going to enjoy growing this strain.
> 
> So, I'm assuming you've got three plants in those two pots? Looks like that space will have a nice full canopy in no time.



Thanks everyone - your all more than welcome to watch this one!

IF, no there's just 2 plants on this one. Some of you may struggle to picture how I'm gonna grow them. Well I did this little diagram so hope this helps...

The red circles and arrows is where the plants will be planted and trained to grow with the LST and the green lines shows where the wires will be to tie them down. Its gonna be very similar to the easy sativa I grew in my micro box but with 2 plants. I think 3 would be a bit too much once they start growing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Thorn....wow...this is popular..lol..great job...that is a great way to keep your plant small..I am Doing a LST Thread myself to clear a few things up on the Matter..but you are doing great..I would like to say that IMO those wire twist ties cut into stalk as its holding it in place..I use all sorts of things but wire hangers cut to container size and bent on one end ...and pipe cleaners are my tools of choice..may i also sujest you drill some holes in those containers on the top edge so you can pull plant close to side..i did this exact one in a round container..but only one plant..it went all the way around..and down the side..lol..it was cool..Remember my "Ladie" ouside?...i had drilled a bunch of holes around top edge...used pipe cleaners to tie her down..anyway  heres some ORANGE MOJO..and just subscribed..and pulling up me crate....also  what if you put a divider piece in middle of container to seperate them roots?..Just a thaught


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks for those tips...very useful. never thought of using a divider for the roots... I could do. Will have a think on that one, thanks! I thought about drilling holes and yes thats really what i would like to do, but I don't have a drill and i've never used one before. My dad has one bit he'd wanna know why I was drilling into a flowerpot lol!

I used the green garden wire on the sativa and it did cut into the stems a little but nothing they couldn't heal over from. I tied in round the whole trough so it became more like a screen I suppose. I could use some tough string. Pipe cleaners would be my no.1 choice if i had holes in the pot. I think i'll have a play around and a good long think


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

Today is Day 7 for the babies! I have now changed the lighting schedule down to 12/12 because a) I want to and b) to save a little on energy consumation 

Last night forgot to put the fan on, but they seem to be doing ok this morn. Took these pics last night but then gave them a drink and I think they liked it  as they look a little bigger today 

One has very fat leaves, the other is a little thinner.

Hope everyone doing ok today


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

I noticed this on many strains at this age, but what are those little white dots that look like trichome heads in the 3rd photo in my last post? Always wondered this


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2008)

not sure myself Thorn..looks like a hairy little ladie there..lol..they do grow out of it yes?..they look good..when you first said little white dots..i thaught spider mite..but doesnt look to be it..Heres some MOJO  for the new addation..KEEP M GREEN my friend


----------



## annscrib (Nov 3, 2008)

im going to pull up a chair and watch this as im going to be watching 4u2smoke's as well glglglgl


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

looking good girl, nice to see some new strains on the form. i plan on doing a larg scale oderding of some beans from over seas pretty soon. to perpare my self for my full room grow after this closet grow. but them seeds are going to end up in my bean farm for sure.
well best of luck girl i know u will grow a very nice plants. 

*green mojo    :fly:    green mojo :fly:   green mojo  *


----------



## Melissa (Nov 3, 2008)

*hey thorn finally found my way here 

looking good as allways :hubba: 

just added the subscription ,,,pulling up my stool and :watchplant:,,:48:*


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 4, 2008)

So I'm in the same boat as you with those white dots. I think that somehow they might be trichomes kinda randomly sprouting early. I always work with clones and have this one strain on which the trichomes (maybe) show up on every time after the clone takes root. I pulled out my Microscope and they look like trics to me. Just the head of the tric tho, they really don't have stems. Anyways, always happens to my Super Sami (NYC Diesel x Malawi Gold x Mikado) and they have always grown up to be quite healthy, so no worries. 

Hopefully its your plant winkin and sayin "I'm gonna be a sticky sticky lady when I grow up!"


----------



## Thorn (Nov 5, 2008)

lol I think it is blanco. But yea thats definately the same thing 

Well they are starting to kick in and grow, these are gonna be some beautiful ladies


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

Was taking pictures of things to sell on ebay earlier in the bedroom so thought I'd snap the plants while I was at it 

I'm very pleased with how these babies are growing. Feel a little out of sorts today so just gonna go to bed now.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 6, 2008)

they sure look happy thorn ,,,hope your feeling better tomorrow eace::48:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great so far! Keep it up!


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking good. I love the 10day to 20 day growth period as you can see them grow almost daily.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 7, 2008)

looking great thorn


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

BEEP BEEP! nice...


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

know i turly under stand why they call them weed, cuz they sure do grow like weeds.....i love it. best hobby i ever had..........love it all most as much as i love cooking.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2008)

*Looking nice and healthy Thorn. :aok:  Hope ya have a great time at the Motorhead show.  *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks everyone. bit peed off cos I thought I was bringing some useful info to the forum on my pain relieving weed smoking regarding period pains but its just been taken the mickey out of and laughed at so thats nice. Other than that I do feel a bit better today, was quite miserable last night so gave in to the Mint and had a smoke which calmed me down nicely. Off to work today... I think I just keep getting agitated about it and worked up :S

Anyway thanks for all the lovely comments. I hope to transplant these babies to their final home when their at about 2 weeks old


----------



## andy52 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice,very nice thorn,keep it up and you will have some fine smoke.good luck


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

thorn, any man that has dated a smoker chick as i still do, knows, u better have a good size bag at lest "one time a month" not picking fun at u, its just a good idea, i know i ant dumb. i live with my girl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

your ladies are looking great Thorn..as far as pains if the MJ is giving you relief..I would send you a pound.if i could..and I have yet to read the thread on the matter..lol...after all I am a guy..but would say i would agree with Wiseguy..smoke some more mint and read my Fall Grow Journal again..that will cheer you up..lol..KEEP M GREEN and have a great weekend


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey thorn, i remember reading in one of your other grows that you got these seeds. im gunna need to pull a chair up and :watchplant: while :joint: Green mojo to you. how did those LR mints turn out btw?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks everyone and no worries wiseman if I could I would have so much weed waiting for that time of the month but hey its not always possible for me here  one day man one day...pms will be a thing of the past 

Thanks 4u lol yea me and the boyfriend decided to have a day to ourselves tomorrow, were going to go to the cinema and for a nice meal but there's eff all on at the moment other than the new Coen brothers film but he's going to see that with his mum on a few weeks grr  so think we gonna go to one of the near towns that he's never been to before and i've not been for a good few years. they have a temporary ice rink there for the winter and I used to figure skate, but its so darn expensive, its like £9 for an hours skate!

I dunno, we'll find something nice to do and well we're planning on taking a nice big fat Lowryder Mint blunt 

thanks ironman, the mint is great, check the link to it in my signature to see pics of the little buds 

not checked on the plants yet today but i'm sure they fine  still just feeding them rain water. might start on a few drops of baby bio soon for a little nitrogen boost


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

whatever you and boyfriend decide to do..it will be great cause you are both togather..enjoy the mint blunt and the time togather..Have a great weekend


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, chubby leaves!  Looks like you have some major couch lock indica genetics happening   Good luck, pulling up a chair


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Wow, chubby leaves!  Looks like you have some major couch lock indica genetics happening   Good luck, pulling up a chair



Well I sure hope so! But yes I agree those leaves are very fat on them!

Yea we had a good day out, I've added pictures that I thought were quite cool here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=353289#post353289

Its great, one of my rats is sat on my lap while i'm typing and she keeps reaching up to give me kisses...i'm sure they sense when i feel 'out of sorts' bless them


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 10, 2008)

how those babies doin there thorn?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

yes miss thor, how are the lovely young ladies looking?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok thanks all for your interest. Feel a bit negative today so gonna keep it short..

Just repotted the babies, their at 15 days old now. I think they look great, but judge for yourselves. Watered them in after repot with a solution of rain water with a few drops of baby bio to give them a nice nitrogen boost


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

nice gir, u just started what i have found, the super groth stage, i remember my little babys at 2 weeks, an now 3 weeks later they are 20 times bigger! lol.
looking great, can't wate to see them growing up. i wanna order me some them beans, just the name of them makes my mouth water, if it tastes anything like the juicy fruit i got a hold of the other day, then i am in. 

Keepem green.............................


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> just the name of them makes my mouth water



Yea that was why I bought them :hubba: do sound good eh?!

I forgot to add, the root development was absolutely brilliant. Thought it might not be on the slightly smaller one, but yea both were rootbound and doing strong so am very pleased  Now they in this home after a few days I think they'll shoot up!

My plan is to leave them this week to recover from the transplant and then week 3 and 4 leave them be so they don't get stressed, then week 5 start the LST - I'm trying to keep stress to an absolute minimum to increase my chances of females.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 11, 2008)

how big would you say that long pot is that you have them in now?  i was looking at one just like that the other day for mine but i wasnt sure it would be big enough, i also have 2 going


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 11, 2008)

they are lookin great thorn. keep those babies growin and green! do you know if theres are gunna take on some kind of orange color as they get older?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

not sure ironman...but we'll find out hopefully 

84VW not too sure I will measure it. Its about 12x6x6" I think, but will measure when I can. It only cost a couple of quid


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Thron!!, Long time no see eh?  Your lil girls are looking good.  There about to hit a serious growth spurt:holysheep:   My girls have really changed since you last saw them, you should check em out.  Hope all is well and give your rat kisses for me.

Pce


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Wow, thorn! Didn't expect to see THESE bad girls when I checked back!*


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 13, 2008)

pictures thorn!!! also, did you go to motorhead yet?


----------



## lyfr (Nov 13, 2008)

lookin great Thorn,  glad to hear the news on the roots:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness I cannot believe this...

Thanks for all your replies, I will reply to them properly tomorrow as i just needed to put this up quick before i went to bed...

Well just went to check them babies and for some reason I though i'd look through the jewellers loupe inbetween their bits and bobs and found some PISTILS!! On the smaller one too!!!

Npticed the bog one is growing more on top, but the smaller (FEMALE!) is growing more underneath so doesn't show as much on top.

They are only 17 days old!!! Ahhh I'm a happy bunny! 

Ok so first 2 pics are of both. 3rd and 4th pic are the SAME pic but the 4th has arrows on to show where them hairs are 

...Can I do the female dance? :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats! Thorn


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 13, 2008)

They are looking good as usual girl.  What is the depth of those containers?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

congrats thron, i 2 have my self a female. one of my plants AKA Doctor Evil is a female. this things got pistles all over it, i will be takeing over my good 8mp cam to take some pic's of them, they are all over, i am super excited. thats great to hear about your girl as well.well keepem green an good luck girl keep doing what u doing.


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats on the girls Thorn, I guess those pre-trics called it, eh?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

84VW and Disco94.. the dimensions are 34cm (length) 19cm (width) and 14cm (height) for the pot they growing in now 

mebeafarmer, domschron, lyfr, pcduck and blancolighter thanks very much for stopping in to see my babies! Yea the roots were great and really rootbound, but then they were in teeny pots before 

sexologist! doood..where ya been man? Hope all is well with you 

ironman I did INDEEED see the mighty Motorhead oh yes they were good. I prefered seeing the Deftones last year though, but thats just me and my taste of music  Ace of spades was AWESOME!!! I swear my ears still aren't right :hubba:

Wiseguy chef i saw your lady over on your journal this morning...she looks fab bro!

And so I gots me some more pics cos I felt like it 

So here we go... Pics 3 and 5 are of the confirmed lady! and the last pic is of the mighty MOTORHEAD!!!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 14, 2008)

WOOO HOOO!!! Congrats Thorn!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2008)

Your ladies are looking nice Thorn.:aok:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks gm and pc!  they do lookin ace don't they?? I'm getting better and better at this growing lark 

So I wasn't expecting to see any sign of sex until they were 5 or 6 weeks old...so can I count that lady as flowering from now on? If thats right then I should have some smoke by middle of january :hubba: whereas I was thinking it'd be a good month after that! I still can't believe I got me a little lady already!!


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats on the lady thorn, cant wait to see her grown up! and that picture makes it look like the motorhead show was awesome.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

it was ironman...was great! I was no where near stoned enough though lol I hate drinking at gigs too as it just goes right through me and its such a mission to get through all those people for the loo! haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are looking great Thorn..I dont see female in what Im seeing..how old are they?  Sounds Like you had a great time at Motorhead..I thaught you was going to LST those plants?  and if so  when do you start?  Good Luck  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

check back a page 4u post 48 and 57 answers your questions  

thanks for popping in... the pics of the first pistils are as best as i can get but they are still so small its hard to get anything clearer than that! its defo pistils tho! they 18 days old today, you already knew that


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

well girl damn they looking sexy as ever. exciting when your first girl shows her self huh? thats awasome. btw are thies strains auto flower?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 14, 2008)

*Gratz buddy! Now it's just the waiting game...only time will tell f you have more fems!!!!

Good luck thorn!*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks guys.. no this strain is not autoflowering. they were put on 12/12 after 7 days since popping ground. Dutchbreed do use a lot of Lowryder in their breeding though like in Autumn Fall but it doesn't specify what mix is in this strain. but I did wonder...as 17 days is about the right time for autos to show sex. But maybe that week on 18/6 helped them to develop...who knows. I'll see. They already starting to smell "weed-like" when you get up close and personal with them. I'm starting to get obsessed and impatient in waiting until 10pm for them to wake-up lol!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah i wonder with mine as well, its 3 weeks old, an been in 18/6 for 3 days as well, an there are pistels eveywhere i mean eveywhere, i did not think it wold get like that till 12/12. an the pistles are not small eather, they are rather large, the biggest ones are half an inch.  an the male, big baby had male flowers all over it, some all most ready to open. an that was just with 3 days at 18/6


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 14, 2008)

*Hmmm...wiseguy Your plants are 3 weeks old, but only in 18/6 for 3 days...not 12/12 yet.

What were they on for those 3 weeks then??!?! Did you change from 24/0 to 18/6?

I suggest choosing one and sticking with it. Either use no dark period or use one, but try not to switch buddy.*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

yea doms he changed from 24/0 to 18/6... its ok he's still learning, its all good  but yea man it could be an auto if its only 3 weeks old... 3 weeks since it popped up from the soil yea?

I asked on the dutchbreed forum about the one thats started to flower early and they seem to think its all good so i'm cool with that...gonna get me some tasty orange sweet budz in 2 months :hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...wiseguy Your plants are 3 weeks old, but only in 18/6 for 3 days...not 12/12 yet.*
> 
> *What were they on for those 3 weeks then??!?! Did you change from 24/0 to 18/6?*
> 
> *I suggest choosing one and sticking with it. Either use no dark period or use one, but try not to switch buddy.*


 
ok to clear it up, the plants that sexed them selfs where 3 weeks old, (just a little over) i have had them in 24/0 since they poped the earth, only this monday did i turn the lights down to 18/6. they are the youngest of my plants the same age as my haze. the 2 oldest plants that are 5 weeks now, have yet to really show any sine of sex. they are in the same room as the 2 that showed sex. (the male is out of there now) the silver haze has showen no sine of sex yet eather. they are all most 4 weeks old as well. so all plants are under the same ligthing, just diffrent ages. but this is "week 3" of the veggie stage. as i am calling it, to get all my plants on the same time scale. next monday lights are going down to 12/12 an budding will comince. all thow from the look of my female she is all ready to strat growing buds.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

an from what the growing gide showed it better to start lowering the lighting as flowering comes closer, not to go from a 24/0 to a 12/12. thats why i droped down to 18/6 for a week befor flowering. an try to "pre flower" wich is what happend with 2 of the plants. one male one female. 
rest of the crop still unknow, will find out in 12/12.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

bro if they are autos maybe you should let em go on 18/6 a week or 2 longer and then you'll know for sure


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

so keep them at 18/6 an if buds develp that means they are auto's? cuz i don't know the pre flowers on the now 5 Females are all huge an growing big. the new females (4 of them) are some plants a buddy droped by. they are mybe 2 weeks old, if that, an they are all showing sex just being in 18/6 for one day. i don't know what kinda lighting time they where on but they are my new babys  i am so excited, got me a crop i can be proud of. as for mazar, it is showing sex now female, but its pistles are a fry cry from what the other plants looking like, they are tiney, super tiney. quite a few, but i know it is female flowers i see the slit, an they are white.  just wateing on my silver haze plant's an my LST victom. well thorn thanks for the atvice have a good one girl keepem green........


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*



			so keep them at 18/6 an if buds develp that means they are auto's?
		
Click to expand...


Right on the dot :aok:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2008)

*CONGRATS on getting a feamle Thorn.:hubba:  Looking real healthy as well.  Keep up the good work. :aok: *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks tbg, mean a lot coming from an adequate grower such as yourself 

the bigger one started to stretch a little to i whipped the box round to try to keep the growth even for now. Lady is still lookin like a lady 

And I have the house to myself for a day...but with no weed  oh well i suppose it'll help me get on for a bit..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Think your goin subcool style topped and lsted like a bonsai tree? Or just lsted no top?

I like the subcool style! I think this photo was taken by MzJill seeing as how she likes the hydro and he likes to grow organic soil 

I agree with subcool, lower yields but better tasting is worth it.*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

definately bro. thats a very cool shot, but i tried my best to explain how i was lsting this one near the beginning  and no i'll not be doing any snipping..well, until harvest time :hubba:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 15, 2008)

looking just awsome there thorn,,those are some cutiest lil leaves,,,but i  was wondering when you going to start the lst thingy on these 2 babies?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks hun I did say on a page or so back what i was planning with the lst, but your the second person to ask since and well with this female i suppose things have changed a bit...

I was going to leave them with as little stress as possible during week 3 and 4 to increase my chances of females, but now i got one i could start lsting that lady whenever really. I don't want to stress her into going hermie on me though (i've never had a hermie to date *touch wood*) so i'll leave them for a week maybe and see how big they get then. But don;t worry i will definately be doing some LST don't you worry about that 

thanks for stopping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

yes thorn  I was asking that as well..I like to start LST 3 week old..I know you are wraping them around the side opposite directions..and this is going to be cool..Have you decided how you plan to hold plant to sides?..thanks Thorn   GREEN MOJO  your way


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

well i was gonna use the green garden wire i used on my sativa lst male but i know that can cut into the plant and damage the stems so.. think i'll use some strong string/twine. of course, i'd prefer to use pipe cleaner and drill holes in my pot, but i can't do that 

I just been over on dutchbreed forum and been told to stretch them a little bit to allow for room for the lst. they have actually started stretching a tiny bit, so gonna up the lights to 2 inches away and once i got a bit more stem in a few days will start tying these babies down :hubba:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 15, 2008)

ohhh wow now it explains why you have them plants in thier own corners,,,,lol now i really cant wait till you start that lst thingy


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol hun you make me laugh  yea that is why. also if the other decides it wants to be male i have a better chance of getting all the roots out when they that far apart


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> oh,,,,lol now i really cant wait till you start that lst thingy



:yeahthat::bolt::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> ohhh wow now it explains why you have them plants in thier own corners,,,,lol now i really cant wait till you start that lst thingy


 


:rofl: ...I was waiting fir the bell to ring....:rofl: 



*Thorn*......I was thinking  what if you was to take that garden wire you have wrap arond side just under the edge...leave a bit loose so you could twist a pipe cleaner on it and then use pipe clener to pull her down..you could place thes as you go. .And Yes I should state in my LST  that stretch is ok in this method..it does help..but i dont like that first bend higher then container...sending female vibes from my flower room to your other unknown..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks 4u, thats an idea. gonna have a play around with what i got. i actually don't have any pipe cleaners so i'd have to go buy some but its a bit of a mission for me into town so will see. yea i never thought about the stretch - i always just automatically try to keep the plants as squat as i can lol never mind. with cfls they'll stretch up a bit in no time 

will do my next update when i do the first tie i think. hopeing i can do it in a few days now


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 15, 2008)

thorn, i'm not gunna lie, i'm impatient for your grow to be done!   i wanna hear how this plant is and see how she grows.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

ironman...so am i lol! I want to see some BUDS!!! hehe. yea i know what you mean. i think i;ve gotten used to growing now i become patient, bar germinating that is. The boyfriend hasn't...as soon as he sees visible buds he's like...can we have some, are they ready yet? etc etc


----------



## andy52 (Nov 15, 2008)

looking good Thorn,hehe,keep the boyfriend away,just yet.it will be some sweet smoke.you've done well.good luck on the rest of the grow.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

looking great as all ways lady thorn, keep it up, hopeing for a high female to male count like i am getting, so far 6 females 2 male. not to bad for a first swing at this huh?  GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*



			oh,,,,lol now i really cant wait till you start that lst thingy
		
Click to expand...


...oh...NOW I get it...:doh: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 15, 2008)

congrats on the girl thorn :hubba:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 15, 2008)

I want to see more nakie pics of teh female:hubba: 




:lama: :48:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol irnolotus..well she's a little small to be getting any close ups of her feminine parts at the moment, but will see how she looks in a few days 

thats very good wiseguy.. and lol i'm happy even if the other turns out male at least i got one female  on my first grow i germed 5 seeds, 3 popped, 2 were male - one of each breed just what i wanted. i;ve had pretty good luck in my grows apart from the LSTd easy sativa i did that after 6 blooming weeks tunred out to be male lol but hey its all good fun and good learning... and now i'm glad i did that LST as i know exactly what i'm doing with these 'lil puppies 

i'm a little drunk and peed off cos i just got grease all over my hands tryin to put my bike away..the boyfriends troll of a bike got in my way stooooopid!!! grr! but on the plus side i did just cycle for my first time in the dark and REALLY enjoyed it! well apart the idiot that decided to shine his lights on me full beam from behind on way there..still coulda be worse he coulda been in front of me and blinded me and i coulda ended up on his effing windscreen. so i;m in one piece and was all good 

ahhhhh bed time!!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm not drunk


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

ahh why does the forum require 30 seconds before you post...? sometimes i'm super duper fast


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*No, you ARE drunk! LMAO!

How's it goin there thorn?*


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn!!! you drinking that green dragon?  That drank is Crazy!!! I remember the first time I drank that I tried to walk home and ended up walking 7 miles in the opposite direction of my house and passing out under a tree infront of the library :lol:  Anyways your girls looking good.  Stay fly Sexy.

Pce


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah i was thinking about it, if my 2 haze (wich i oh so hope are) turn out to be female that will bring the girl count up to 8, an i still got that big one in LST. if thats female that 9. crap. i think i going to give a cople away. this one girl i know an worked with befor, has all ways tryed but they end up dieing. i think i am going to give her a cople, an have her get one them 150 watt hps....cuz my closet is going to get over full with all the ladies in there.........oh boo hoo poor wise_guy got to many females, lol but yeah that forest is getting outta hand for real.


the pythons love it for sure thow......lol talk about LST them plants let a python hang around on them girl lol.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm good guys don;t worry...slept sooooooo well with the bed to myself  and no i don;t touch any nasty green stuff...do you mean absynthe or something? i'll ocassionally try stuff like that but no i'm very careful with my drink. i only really drink ales now  and i wasn't too drunk last night, just enough to mis-spell the odd word here and there 

i can;t remember if i watered my girls last night...i think i did it before i went out (i hope!) they are thirsty babies!!! no sign of sex yet on the other one though


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*Take a macro of the nodes you might be suprised at whats growing at a microscopic level :aok:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 17, 2008)

lol you do realise the camera i have is my boyfriends phone cam? lol the best macros i can get are with the loupe held up to the lense lol occasionally i get to borrow my mums camera like in the last pics, but even though that has a macro setting its still a biatch to get good pics.

WOW the undefined has GROWN!!!! oh my goodness... i didn't go to bed last night until well gone 1am and i checked on them before i tucked myself in and was so shocked with how tall this one had gotten! its huge! i definately have one tall and one bushy!!! the bushy one is the female one. no pics yet, sorry. but the boyfriends back today, WITH WEED yeah baby! I CANNOT WAIT to have a smoke  so maybe i'll get pics tonight, maybe tomo  Just i gotta show u this big growth! haha

Hope you all doing well today... i gotta go cycling in the rain soon


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

i am sure u are growing them babbys very nice


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys I think we have a male in our midst  ...

I took pics last night but not uploaded them yet. The tall plant i'm pretty sure has some little balls, shame as he was starting to smell nice 

I will upload pics this evening (its now midday here) as i got quite a bit to do today, but i'll let you decide, then see how 'he' looks tonight and if i;m 100% sure, I'll pull him. I'm pretty certain i'll be able to get at least the majority of his roots up, and well they spread far enough apart and the little lady has enough room to not be choked by any that remain 

Pleased I got the lady... and well these things come with god news to balance it out.. my LR Mint seed popped for the Med Grow :hubba: ...if that one hadn;t of popped i think i would gotten another orange going!

The female orange i have, is very small, so i'm gonna see how much she grows and maybe i will start another orange, but if i do, it won't be for another month maybe. anyway we'll see how she gets on


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

So as i don;t have the pics of my plants yet, i thought i'd show ya this... the boyfriend came back with a 'half ounce' lol well it looks and feels barely like a quarter ounce  ooh i just got deja vu  hehe

its a darn good smoke, very relaxing. slept straight through last night and still feel chilled today  but yea its just shame this guy is so stingy on it, git.

Can't complain, at least we got something to toke


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

i get so :hitchair: :angrywife:  mad about that kind of thing!  
but, like you said, it's hard to be angry when you're enjoying a good smoke...
...but still.....g'dang dealers :doh:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

about drug dealers, yeah  my friends brother found out how hard drug dealing realy is.....well like a raper once said......some people think its the easyest money a man can make............but your try faceing death eveyday or the freedome that the cops can take....well my frinds brother found out about the faceing death. he was shot an killed in a robbery wile he was geting in his car.
last night.........RIP Steven...............


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys here's pic...

1-2 and 10 are both

3, 5, 8 and 9 are the lady

4, 6 and 7 are the 'male'

male? I think so.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

looking awasome as usle miss thorn.......that girl looking very pretty.....to bad about the other one. green mojo for that pretty little girl.............


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 18, 2008)

good job!


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 18, 2008)

whats that plant smellin like? and that girls lookin good thorn!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks peeps... sorry was in a bit of a rush and on my way out but just had to show ya the pics 

They were 3 weeks old yesterday 

The male is the one that smells real nice, the lady i can't really smell yet...but that might change once i take the other out.

I was kinda bored today and well had to pot up my cracked 'Med Grow' seed so as i was fiddling around in there anyway i thought i'd start the lst. Will take a picture later tonight and upload tomorrow. Its so small and tight this lady plant that its gonna be difficult tying her down. i've only done it lightly as she really doesn't need it just yet.

i lifted the lights up to make her stretch a little but she's still growing tight! VERY good genes here! :hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah my mazar is very very very tight nodes, like half an inch apart...i am loveing it, hopeing for some very tight buds on her.....so u going to start another plant miss thorn? or u just going to keep going with that one girl? i know u got the med grow going as well, but u planing on starting anything else?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 19, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> yeah my mazar is very very very tight nodes, like half an inch apart...i am loveing it, hopeing for some very tight buds on her.....so u going to start another plant miss thorn? or u just going to keep going with that one girl? i know u got the med grow going as well, but u planing on starting anything else?



Hey man! Had a long think about that and decided i'm gonna see how this one goes for a while and then maybe in a few weeks or month if its not too big then yes i'll defo start another orange bean!!!

Quick pics from last night of the beginning LST. Just light and gentle for now as she's a bit 'tight' still


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*She's looking real good Thorn.  *


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 19, 2008)

i see that the female is doing well :clap: hope she grows up big


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good as allways Thorn ,,,,did you not fancy keeping him for his pollen ?
:48:


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 19, 2008)

Your babies looking good Thorn.  Hey, I may be tripping but I swear I see a pistil on your male plant...I know it looks male...and im sure im tripping but on the right I swear I see a pistil.  Either way, keep it up.  As for Green Dragon, no its not absynthe.  Green Dragon is a very high alcohol(everclear is best but vodka is fine if u cant get everclear) with weed soaked in it.  You keep the weed in there anywhere from 1 month to a year and some even do it for up to 5-10 years.  It extracts all the thc into the alcohol and you drink it.  Its crazy stuff.  Really fun party drink lol.  I love drinking a couple shots then going to the club with some girls.  Just buy a new bottle of everclear or vodka and put about a quarter ounce in there and let it set for atleast 6 months and enjoy!!!

Pce


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2008)

Tie Her down...I wanna shot of her....lol...Nice Thorn...Keep it up..By tie her down..lol..and Wishing another female your way..


----------



## annscrib (Nov 20, 2008)

looking great thorn,,,when will you know if the other is a f or m?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for stopping by!!! 



			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> looking good as allways Thorn ,,,,did you not fancy keeping him for his pollen ?
> :48:



I thought about it, but he was very stretchy and i came to the conclusion i would have kept him for pollen if he'd been squat and bushy like my little lady is, so i chose not to worry about him.. altho i did smell him last night and definately got a hint of oranges :hubba:  but anyway he is gone now 



			
				Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Your babies looking good Thorn. Hey, I may be tripping but I swear I see a pistil on your male plant...I know it looks male...and im sure im tripping but on the right I swear I see a pistil. Either way, keep it up. As for Green Dragon, no its not absynthe. Green Dragon is a very high alcohol(everclear is best but vodka is fine if u cant get everclear) with weed soaked in it. You keep the weed in there anywhere from 1 month to a year and some even do it for up to 5-10 years. It extracts all the thc into the alcohol and you drink it. Its crazy stuff. Really fun party drink lol. I love drinking a couple shots then going to the club with some girls. Just buy a new bottle of everclear or vodka and put about a quarter ounce in there and let it set for atleast 6 months and enjoy!!!
> 
> Pce



EASY!!! No i think you were tripping, the male was all male and the lady looks all female so fare  My boyfriend actually had a drink like that - i was told it was pretty foul though so never tried it. it was bought as it was though. I'm not a fan of vodka really, it seems to have bad effects on me, but I do like Sambuca so might try it in that one day (when i have enough bud to spare)!! what do you do with the bud after? does it all disolve, or do you fish it out and throw it or dry it..?



			
				annscrib said:
			
		

> looking great thorn,,,when will you know if the other is a f or m?



Er..where have you been...? :ignore: We;ve established now that one plant is female - the one above slighty tied down and that the male is gone now  lol


----------



## annscrib (Nov 20, 2008)

sorry hun with this new business that im doing,, been keeping my busy,, i must of miss that post lol i thought i had read all that i had miss,, so might just get a couple more crazy ?'s like that lol


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> sorry hun with this new business that im doing,, been keeping my busy,, i must of miss that post lol i thought i had read all that i had miss,, so might just get a couple more crazy ?'s like that lol



lol no worries, we all do it.. its sometimes good to repeat stuff, especially in a thread that sometimes moves pretty fast. I not been on this site proper over the last few days and i just spent a good 2-3 hours just going back over everything i might have missed lol Ok so i really should get on and do some things hehe have a good day hun


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking great Thorn, great job on the LST.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for stopping by!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Pez!! 

Yea wiseguy we get tequilla...big thing for shots over here..tequilla slammers. A shot of it followed by a lick of salt and a su.ck on a wedge of lemon! Only ever done it once so can;t really remember what it tastes like.

You guys get sambuca? mmmmm aniseedy weed flavour.. Black sambuca is VERY nice. Not that i'm one for drinking spirits...


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought THC had to be heated to be activated, so whats this about soaking it in alcohol? I could be wrong, but I know I'm right about one thing, mixing weed and alcohol will spin ya like a top!

Nice lookin LST by the way thorn!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks blanco...no i don't think it needs to be heat activated, but i don't know for sure, maybe one of the more knowledgeables could pop in to inform us all 

and yea weed plus alcohol ... eek! I learnt several times that if I drink then smoke its gonna be messy, but if i smoke first then drink I'll be much better


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 20, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> I thought THC had to be heated to be activated, so whats this about soaking it in alcohol? I could be wrong, but I know I'm right about one thing, mixing weed and alcohol will spin ya like a top!
> 
> Nice lookin LST by the way thorn!


 

yes thc must be heated to extrat when useing a water based liquid to extrat it. useing alcohol is safe becuese alcohol complety ley desolves leaveing no resido of it. so don't worry its safe just make sure the smell of the alcohol is gon by the time u smoke it.


aw yes, the way i do it. i do a shiver shot....eveything u said, add a girl, put the shot between her brests, (open top shirts work the best) lick her neck, add salt, put lemon in her mouth......start by licking the salt, take the shot (hands free) an get your lemon.   my Tequila of choice....Parton


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

lol thats sounds like a very sexy shot! I'm not sure i'd get away with that on my boyfriend - i don't think his boobs are big enough! hehe


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah but he can teach him.......an he can try it on you my dear.......
but my fav drink is a super goddfather.  but for shots its parton....its a bit pricie at 20 bucks a shot but hey, gotta spoil your self eveyonce in awile.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 21, 2008)

Heres my micro box today


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking strong!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

lookin great thorn,lol i see you use the desk lamps too.when i run out of space i pull mine out too.damn place here looks like a stadium at night.keep her going girl


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep that green mojo going Thorn. Your lady is looking sweet.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

looking great girl, things going good over the pond for ya.....hope it ant to cold in rainly ol' england


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 22, 2008)

:bong2: 

Lookin nice miss thorn.





:48:


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 23, 2008)

> what do you do with the bud after? does it all disolve, or do you fish it out and throw it or dry it..?


 
I just throw it away.  You could dry it and smoke it but its like smoking fan leaves because almost all the thc has been extracted by the alcohol.  Ive never tried with tequila but im sure it would work.  Aslong as its eatleast 80 proof (40% alc vol.)  Keep it up on the grow, its looking real good!!  If you bought some alcohol then it wasnt greendragon unless THC is legal where your at. 

Pce


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey all. Got these photos taken last night and have just uploaded them so here you go..

1) From above..with my Med Grow baby hehe
2&3) Sides - LST
4) Top of 'main cola'
5) New LST
6) New LST - look at all those hairs!!!
7) Weird dog-leg stem!

As I said in pic 7 it shows her weird stem, not sure why its bent like that lol! :ignore:

I did a little more LST as you can see, she is responding really well with it and the small buds/stems coming off the nodes are responding and growing upwards.

She is 4 weeks old from breaking ground and its been 11 days since she showed her first pair of pistils :hubba:

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 25, 2008)

:holysheep:  its almost been a week since i was on here. how ya doin thorn? glad to see that the females growin strong. hows the med grow going? i've sadly not started mine yet :doh:  but ive been so busy.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks ironman... take a look over there i just added pics to it. not much different lol but its only 5 days old hehe! its all good pop a bean in..doesn't take too much work, well apart from checking they not dried out 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33883&page=6


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*thorn she is looking fab :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 25, 2008)

A+ job girl. i see u have that girl all tied down. very nice, hope she turns in to a nice bush for ya girl....as all ways take care, an take care of them babys


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 25, 2008)

So glad i stopped and in and caught up with this grow:hubba: 

i would like to say awesome job thorn, and thanks to this journal i am going to start me a micro grow like urs today. i thought i wouldnt be able to grow till spring cause i am outdoor grower but now thanks to u i am going ot give indoor a  shot with a micro grow like this keep up the good work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking very nice Thorn..Love the Job your doing with LST..keep it up..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2008)

yer really put'n the little girl thru boot camp, rnt'chya? :holysheep: 

lol... look'n good, babe :aok:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks everyone! this girl really does like being tied down :hubba:

thats great news flaboy420 - yes when i moved house i was like bummer i won't be able to grow again for who knows how long, but then we came up with this idea - after i seen a lot of computer box and fridge grows... I love this whole stealth thing


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin Good


----------



## annscrib (Nov 27, 2008)

hi thorn 
your lst is coming right along now glad to see that it works so good for you gl and keep up the great work


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

She is now 4 and half weeks old and 15 days into flowering :hubba: I have tied her 3 time in total but the first tie is now to hold her back at the first node. I did the most recent tie tonight and as i was moving her around i got a real nice wiff of sweet fruity young buds


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

This is gonna sound like a stupid question but I'm very new to growing and have never seen this before. But why do you tie her down? Is it to keep her a small size for stealth or are there other purposes? I'm working on my Power Skunk and I'm a little worried about the height...would this be a good option for me? Also, does it hurt the plant or her yield in any way?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*hey mrs stoner ,,,yes lst will help keep her low and maximise all the bud sites ,,,

Thorn she really is soaking up all the :heart: you give her ,,,excellent :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice thorn..i can almost smell that swetness..Keep it up  they love your setup..as do i..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

yes miss stoner, it will keep her low to the ground an she will grow like a bush. its best to start them young in lst as to keep her from herime or going male. 

well thorn thats very cool, she all ready smelling frutie? well keep it up, an where did u get your seeds from i been looking in to them.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 1, 2008)

its Orange Candy Floss Gone Wild!!!! Those girls looking sexy as hell, makes me wanna take some bud shots:hubba:   Keep em fly and take it ez Thorn.

Pce


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> yes miss stoner, it will keep her low to the ground an she will grow like a bush. its best to start them young in lst as to keep her from herime or going male.
> 
> well thorn thats very cool, she all ready smelling frutie? well keep it up, an where did u get your seeds from i been looking in to them.


 


How does LST  help from going Hermie or Male?..Im afraid you are a bit confussed my friend..Sorry."LST"..it has no affect on the sex of plant..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello all and thanks for looking at my beautiful baby! She is 5 weeks old today and doing well. She doesn't smell unless you disturb her so thats really good for me of course 

LST - do it for many reasons really. There is controversy on whether it increases or diminishes yeild compared to a plant grown straight up, no tying down with one big main cola. As I have not grown plants of the same type to harvest in both methods I cannot comment on the harvest results.

Tying down a girl with a little Low Stress Training helps all the buds get equal lumens, so those little tiny popcorn, almost useless, buds at the base of your 'normal' plant in LST will become bigger  And therefore we can spread the plant out to optimise the space she has. LST is IDEAL in my micro grow box, because I only use CFLs and they do not have as good light penetration as the likes of HPS. I know that this plant will not 'full' the space in there - this is because i was not expecting her to show sex until she was like 6 weeks old, but never mind, its all good - I have the med grow and buds on film in there :hubba:

4u, I think chef means that you should do LST in veg, before flowering, so you don't stress the plant out to become a hermie. I think anyway.. and well lol it don't matter as i'm stretching her out and she loves it 

Sexologist! nice to see ya around mate! I had some very good sex the other day lol


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

oh forgot to say...people keep asking me where i got these seeds from - they did it with the LowMint too. All you have to do (Chef) is look at my FIRST post in this journal and it will tell you EVERYTHING you need to know about the strain and where it came from


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

She was 5 weeks old yesterday 

My Doctor is protecting her from the Dalek  lol

I have some weed to smoke! Yay! Finally! ...wasn't quite in time for the PMS on monday (lol yesterday) though :giggle:

I'll do a proper update some other time with closeups. She is definately getting hairier each day, most noticably on her 'top' cola - i think if grown straight (no LST) this strain would have a very big and fat main cola!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Love your choice of "Protector of the Hemp":rofl:


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 3, 2008)

> Sexologist! nice to see ya around mate! I had some very good sex the other day lol


 
Thats good but you should be having amazing sex every day:hubba:  I know I do lol.  Glad to hear your doing well aswell as your girls.  Let me know if you want me to tell you some things you can have your man do that will blow your mind  I do take pride in my knowledge of how to please a woman   Take care and keep them ladies looking fly!!


Pce


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 3, 2008)

Your girl is lookin great Thorn, waves of green mojo comin at ya!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

tell you what Thorn..You send me some of those Orange beans.. and i will grow them straighht out 4u..see how they do it a 8 foot room..lol..Just kidding..shes looking Marvy.and your doing a great job..I never seen your Box befor..Thats sweeeeet..Love Back to the Future..i have them all...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> How does LST help from going Hermie or Male?..Im afraid you are a bit confussed my friend..Sorry."LST"..it has no affect on the sex of plant..
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN


 

yes it does, stress has a BIG PART to do with the sex of a plant. it is widly exceped now that seeds are not male an female. yes there are femie seeds, but that just means no male was used to flower it, an the plant prucsed a male hormone it self to flower it self. 

that being said the sex of a plant is not deturmed up in till about a week befor it sexes. it is all so said that LST your plant HST your plant durning that all impornet time of week 3 of life up in till flowering. any stress on your plant will afect sex. i had one plant i put in to LST at week 4 of life an whent stright male on me, the other took to it like a weed at week 2 an is loveing it. an is 100% female!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 4, 2008)

:fly: :bongin: :fly: :bongin: :48:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for checking in 



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Love your choice of "Protector of the Hemp":rofl:


Hehe yea...I was looking around thinking who can protect them, then saw my Doctor. Although I did think about the 1/4 size K9.. but I don't think he'd fit 



			
				Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Thats good but you should be having amazing sex every day:hubba: I know I do lol. Glad to hear your doing well aswell as your girls. Let me know if you want me to tell you some things you can have your man do that will blow your mind  I do take pride in my knowledge of how to please a woman Take care and keep them ladies looking fly!!
> 
> 
> Pce


Hehe lol true but these days its good to savour a good thing. Build up that energy and tension and chemistry for a couple of days...makes it even more mind blowing  



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> tell you what Thorn..You send me some of those Orange beans.. and i will grow them straighht out 4u..see how they do it a 8 foot room..lol..Just kidding..shes looking Marvy.and your doing a great job..I never seen your Box befor..Thats sweeeeet..Love Back to the Future..i have them all...KEEP M GREEN


Hehe...you should go over to the dutchbreed forum and enter their free comp each month  Would be very cool to see these beauties growing BIG



			
				Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> yes it does, stress has a BIG PART to do with the sex of a plant. it is widly exceped now that seeds are not male an female. yes there are femie seeds, but that just means no male was used to flower it, an the plant prucsed a male hormone it self to flower it self.
> 
> that being said the sex of a plant is not deturmed up in till about a week befor it sexes. it is all so said that LST your plant HST your plant durning that all impornet time of week 3 of life up in till flowering. any stress on your plant will afect sex. i had one plant i put in to LST at week 4 of life an whent stright male on me, the other took to it like a weed at week 2 an is loveing it. an is 100% female!


I'm not too sure where you got all that information from wise guy, but its not all fact. I know it can stress the plant out more between week 3 and 4. But it depends on strain and allsorts. This plant IS IN FLOWERING and I've tied her down 3-4 times since she showed and she's fine. Don't scare people man 

Sometimes its just the luck of the draw 

I love weed :fly:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

looks good Thorn,ya got it going on.keep it up.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh forgot 4u...yea back to the future are wicked films  that there is all 3 on video :giggle:

She's 5 and a half weeks old here, and 3 weeks into flowering :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

*doing a great job on the lst thorn gonna try  start my own next week on one of the blush ,,,,ocf is looking fab still smelling sweet :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Oh forgot 4u...yea back to the future are wicked films  that there is all 3 on video :giggle:
> 
> She's 5 and a half weeks old here, and 3 weeks into flowering :hubba:


 

Very nice on the LST Thorn..Loveing the budd formation....Mojo 4U..


----------



## annscrib (Dec 6, 2008)

hey thorn 
shes looking great and im glad to see that lsting is working out great for ya keep up the great work hun


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 6, 2008)

You are not lying when you put Micro Grower in your Sig. I am way to clumsy to work in a space that small. You seem to have it down. Green Mojo


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

She looks fantastic Thorn...Those buds are mouth watering. :aok:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You are not lying when you put Micro Grower in your Sig. I am way to clumsy to work in a space that small. You seem to have it down. Green Mojo



Hehe yea I know it sure is tight in there! My mission now is to get a plant filling that space with bud! Gonna be a while though... Gonna be sometime middle of january this OCF will be ready, then I will defo have a LR Mint girl in flower for my med grow, but if the film canister OCF turns out to be male then I will slowly up the time that the lights are on after I have harvested this girl from 12/12 to 18/6 and then i can use the male for pollen (if its a decent one) and the auto med girl should be ok with a gradual light change. I just really wanna get one of these OCFs vegging until she's a good canopy and then get her budding to fill the space! :hubba: If the film canister OCF is female, then I dunno. Its a good month or 2 away yet anyway so we'll see.

Thanks everyone for stopping by  She's good...I haven't moved her around much recently but have stuck my nose in between her bits and she smells musky and skunky up close at the moment. Could smell her when I walked into my room last night  but she isn't overpowering the room (yet!)

Hope everyone had a good weekend and is making the most of the week. I found out at the weekend that an old friend of mine who was only a year older than me committed suicide over a year and a half ago! :holysheep: He was a strange lad, always wanted more than friendship off me, was very unstable, one minute flattering me then the next being really nasty. He drove me mad sometimes, and with my depression he was just not good for me so my folks told him not to contact me while I was struggling so much. I guess he was really struggling too. I wasn't really close to him, but I know (at least for a while) he loved me and wanted me and its strange trying to get my head around it all. I just wish I could speak to him again, now when i'm so much better than I was back then, so much maturer, I wish I could listen to what he needed to talk about. No one deserves that. Poor guy. I wish I could say so much for his parents..but from what I hear their acting like he never existed, and its so sad. Ahh I dunno. I have no idea what its like to have kida, let alone lose one of them. But I do have a friend who lost their 24 year old boy a few years ago who was also a friend of mine, so I know what they went through. Something just doesn''t feel right with this though.

Anyway, I can't dwell on what I have no control over... So tonight me and the boyfriend will be setting up the Christmas Tree!! Not a real one  I LOVE real trees, but they are just so expensive over here this year, so we got a big fake tree instead. Still its good fun.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 8, 2008)

aww no real tree thats to bad. out here in the states where i live, we go an cut our own. for 5 bucks a tree over 6 feet it ant bad. an its all ways fun takeing the family out there to the woods.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

yea i bet wiseguy...I LOVE real christmas trees, but not a big fan of christmas itself. I feel there is no point to it anymore, its lost its true meaning, its become just like valentines day - just another way for the shops to get more of our money.

Last year our tree was amazing but cost us about £30!! thats around $55 i think. Its not the same without the fresh cut tree smell. But I must admit the tree looks good, we are pretty good at decorating


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

Took these on monday 

We're getting a puppy black labrador ***** on saturday!!! Whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop!


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at those buds just baskin in the light, looks like they're lovin it! 

All this Christmas tree talk remind me of the movie Blow in the beginning, when they all gave eachother huge cola of bud in santa bags underneath their tree...


----------



## dangreen (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking good thorn!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> .....
> We're getting a puppy black labrador ***** on saturday!!! Whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop!



Grow is looking nice!
Black labs make great pets and are smart. That is what I have, you can see his picture in my grow journal.ha ha They make great partners in grows(they don't talk much)ha ha ah. Hope you love your dog.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 18, 2008)

looking good girl, they are filling in quite nicly. i to endend up with a mirco grow. i got a super sliver haze that deside to come out the ground when eveyone else was in flower, its from a seed that i planted when i started. but poped about 2 weeks ago, its tiny lol, an been in 12/12 is whole life, going to LST train it, see what i get, if its anything like its big sis's i got growing she will be very nice. 
well anyhow, have a good one girl, keepem green! congrats on the lab. my boy just got a mastavie, he adoped him from the pound hes only ayear but a huge beast of a dog.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone...Pcduck, she's great! We already have a 7 year old black lab, but they both family dogs really. Yea the new girl is getting on really well  So playful! Loves my spotty sock...bloody hurts when she gets a toe though!

Anyway, with the dog and my pc being a disaster i haven't had much time, but wednesday i took these pics.

The orange lad is 7 weeks and 2 days old in these pics. Just shy of 1 day of 5 weeks flowering.

I know she's not massive and i really wish I could have vegged her more, there's a part of me thats tempted to rip her up and start a fresh one in veg for a month or so. But no i'll pan this out see how we get on  

I'm pretty sure i can see cloudy trichs on her already. Nothing taken from her, although I may just have to have a 7 week sample for New Years! (i certainly will if i see amber trichs!) :hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 19, 2008)

looks pretty, thorn  

how come you don't have another already started and vegging while this one flowers so you can put it in right after this lady's done?


----------



## Thorn (Dec 19, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> looks pretty, thorn
> 
> how come you don't have another already started and vegging while this one flowers so you can put it in right after this lady's done?


 

Oh I do wish people would read   

Just kiddin' ... I don't have any room to have a seperate grow space  plus I don't pay the bills so don't like to take the P by running too many lights and fans etc. I will one day though


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 19, 2008)

seeings how they are auto's... start them on a window sill... I do all the time... that's how I start a lot of my seedlings.

figure you have about 3 weeks of flower left?... you see what I'm getting at?

not only that... but because they are auto's... you can veg and flower at a window all year round.

it seemed to me that the auto's I flowered in the windows produced better than the ones I did in the boxes, too... there is just no beating the sun....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

I just love the sight of a girl showing her true colors after being tied up for a bit.
Looking swweeetttt Thorn!  My dog sez Hi


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 19, 2008)

put your shoes on women justmessinyea same here about the electricity im thinking if i should start paying the bill so i can buy me a 400 or 600 watt mh and all those other cool inside stuff


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks like a tasty plant thorn! Nice job!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*wow Thorn shes looking wonderfull :48:  

sorry to hear of your sorta friend ,,,but some people just cannot be helped and if they want to do it nothing will stop them,,,so dont feel bad ,,eace: *


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you kind words 



			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> seeings how they are auto's... start them on a window sill... I do all the time... that's how I start a lot of my seedlings.
> 
> figure you have about 3 weeks of flower left?... you see what I'm getting at?
> 
> ...


 
Ok now this time i do mean it.. PLEASE READ!!! These are NOT autoflowering plants!

I cannot start them on my window sil because they would be visible by a lot of people. I don't understand why people comment on journals telling people what they can do when they don't bother to read! I know your only trying to help, maybe, but please man its so annoying when people say do this do that, why don't you etc.. I HATE repeating myself!

Ok so for anyone who is going to read here is my plan...

After these plants are finished up (the Orange, the Mint Med and the Orange Film) I am going to switch the lights back to 18/6 and have 2, 3 or 4 orange candy floss growing, and get them vegging for a month or more until they are a good size. If I can i will take clones to determine sex - these clones i dont know where to put yet - it may be easier for mer to cover a branch of each plant with a bag instead. I will LST them so they spread out and i get a full canopy filling the space and flip them into flower when i feel is a good time.

Anyway hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Very Nice Thorn....I *read!!!* that you are going to set lights back to 18/6..why not 24/0..IMO  they grow faster in veg under 24 hr cycle..I did some at 18/6  and 24/0  same time...the 24/0  was 2 time the size after two weeks..so I run My Veg  24/0..Keep us posted..but most of all KEEP M GREEN:heart:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2008)

hey 4u, I can't really run my fan 24 hours and i personally prefer to have a night period. I think its best for getting them to stretch a little for the LST. As this plant was VERY tight between nodes.

How you doin anyway 4u? I been pretty busy and not had much time to comment and chat etc

I took these pics today with flash on...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2008)

nice lil setup what kind of buds u get rock hard or a lil fluffy


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2008)

hey man, i've had both before in there but not sure how this strain'll turn out


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

looks good Thorn,you surely have some patience to do the small grows.could you possibly share some patience with me,lol  looks good as always.be well.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2008)

you should buy your self a $20 hps would be perfect for your setup


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> you should buy your self a $20 hps would be perfect for your setup


 
*Thorn has one ,,,but have you seen the size of grow area she is using at the minute ?,,,not fesible ,,,

anyways :ignore: 

shes looking great Thorn ,,,,hows the pup doing and is she named yet ?*

edit: sorry for answering for ya thorn ,,,but it was the *read*,comment ,thought id save ya from repeating your self again:giggle:


*:48: happy holidays :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice, real nice:aok:

You would make a great surgeon working in those tight quarters.
I am wayyy to clumsy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey 4u, I can't really run my fan 24 hours and i personally prefer to have a night period. I think its best for getting them to stretch a little for the LST. As this plant was VERY tight between nodes.
> 
> How you doin anyway 4u? I been pretty busy and not had much time to comment and chat etc
> 
> I took these pics today with flash on...


 

:ciao: Girl..I been good thanks..It has snowed here the hardest I have ever seen..Been here since 1985..and with Christmas around the corner. Its a Nightmare out there..I said to hell with it I got enough presents..Time to smoke Mine ..  I know you want the stretch for the LST..I do too..I raise my lights for a day or so  let it stretch and bend  then lower lights back down.. I have the luxury of hight tho..to where you can only go so high..what about turning one of those cfls off for a day or so..less lumes would make it stretch too,,right?  the next run you do,  how long you planning on vegging for?  If Both those would have been Girls that wouldbe fulland.. you would be sitting pretty  with a Bush of " Orange Candy":hubba:  take care and be safe Girl..and Keep doing what your doing..Its Wonderfull:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Thorn has one ,,,but have you seen the size of grow area she is using at the minute ?,,,not fesible ,,,*
> 
> *anyways :ignore: *
> 
> ...


 







lol i dont know the size but wont ask


----------



## Thorn (Dec 21, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Thorn has one ,,,but have you seen the size of grow area she is using at the minute ?,,,not fesible ,,,*
> 
> *anyways *
> 
> ...


 
Hehe thanks hun, saved me a job  Yea the pup is fine. When the parents took her to the vets she had her microchip done with the name Maddison on it which is one mum liked. She's Maddy for short. Woulda been nicer to take more time on the name and to be honest i feel a bit pants because i came up with so many names for her that we all liked and then she changed it all  oh well never mind its xmas! lol

They have taken the pup away for xmas on a little holiday and so we are looking after the older one the 7 year old black lab, she's lovely and gonna get spoilt rotton this week  



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice, real nice
> 
> You would make a great surgeon working in those tight quarters.
> I am wayyy to clumsy.


 
Haha thanks yea its tight in there, but I like it...for now  



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Girl..I been good thanks..It has snowed here the hardest I have ever seen..Been here since 1985..and with Christmas around the corner. Its a Nightmare out there..I said to hell with it I got enough presents..Time to smoke Mine .. I know you want the stretch for the LST..I do too..I raise my lights for a day or so let it stretch and bend then lower lights back down.. I have the luxury of hight tho..to where you can only go so high..what about turning one of those cfls off for a day or so..less lumes would make it stretch too,,right? the next run you do, how long you planning on vegging for? If Both those would have been Girls that wouldbe fulland.. you would be sitting pretty with a Bush of " Orange Candy" take care and be safe Girl..and Keep doing what your doing..Its Wonderfull


 
I'll try that next time with the cfls, and yea not sure how long to veg, depends how they grow really. If they grow squat like this one did then maybe a little longer, but if they shoot up it will be shorter. I'll aim for a month and then see how they look  I think i might have to grow several to make sure i get the females i wanted. Maybe 3, and then a Mint in the toxic waste if we do that  



			
				EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> lol i dont know the size but wont ask


 
Lol all you gotta do is look on the first post of this journal ..i think  

Its 15 inch wide 15 inch tall and 15 inch deep


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> lol i dont know the size but wont ask


 


:rofl:   :ciao:   good idea




Im with you *Thorn*....i telll people go read a few pages back  then come answer your question 4me


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2008)

ive been following since the  start just dont always remember everything


----------



## annscrib (Dec 21, 2008)

hey thorn

wow it toke me about 30 mins to get all caught up,, and as all ways you are doing a great job with this plant. the lsting is coming right along as well,, im glad to see all is working out,,, keep up with work


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Thorn.

Your micro grow is looking good.  Can you smell any of the orange aroma the breeder claims?  I love fruity smelling plants.  Just makes my mouth water thinking about it.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 21, 2008)

You got quite the green thumb Thorn *GREEN MOJO YOUR WAY*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks everyone 

Yes Pot Belly I can smell the orange, but not as pronounced as i'd like. There's a faint waft in the room of skunky fresh weed, when you get you nose right up to the plant it smells the same only musty and stronger, but when you disturb the plant i get a definate waft of fruity orange :hubba:

Well i'm not too well today, didn't sleep very well as felt cold all night and had banging headache. Got up when the boyfriend left for work at 7am and took my temp.. 102 degrees!!! So i'm taking it easy today. Temp back to normal now and dosing myself up with ibuprofen, might take the dog for a walk in a bit and get some fresh air. Darnit why am i always ill at xmas!!!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 22, 2008)

oh yea also potbelly, the male plant i had when i first started this grow smelt definately stronger of orange so my guess is that this lady is more of a skunky pheno. Looking forward to getting 3 or 4 of them started 

Oh yes i also cut the last tie to lift the 'main cola' up a bit towards the lights


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks everyone
> 
> Well i'm not too well today, didn't sleep very well as felt cold all night and had banging headache. Got up when the boyfriend left for work at 7am and took my temp.. 102 degrees!!! So i'm taking it easy today. Temp back to normal now and dosing myself up with ibuprofen, might take the dog for a walk in a bit and get some fresh air. Darnit why am i always ill at xmas!!!




Some times the stress of Christmas causes a person to get run down and sick.
Stress is no good. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Thorn (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks pcduck.. i don't have too much stress considering xmas as i don't have kids and this year its quite a nice relaxing one. My dad was ill last week with a flu type thing so that probably what it is. Well I feel much better today. I was unsure yesterday whether to smoke any weed as i felt a little dizzy, but it actually made me feel about 10 times better! Looking forward to my next spliff


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

These were taken on 23rd of December (just under 6 weeks flowering). The close-ups aren't of the best quality but they'll do for now


----------



## curiouscat420 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> These were taken on 23rd of December (just under 6 weeks flowering). The close-ups aren't of the best quality but they'll do for now




SEXY! how did you manage to keep your plants so damn short... that has been my biggest concern... i only have so much height...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

These pics were taken on 30th December which was a day before 7 weeks flowering. I took a bud off to smoke for new year as shown in pic number 9. pic 10 shows the plant after that bud has been clipped off.

Pics 1 and 2 show her with my med grow girl. and the last pic shows them both in the grow box.

Smoke report on that bud; it was nice and mellow, but could tell it was premature. Will be a very nice smoke when its ready, but i won't be taking anymore off until harvest time. Flowering period is 9-10 weeks for OCF.

I spotted the first amber trichs a few weeks back but haven't seen any new ones appear until the last few days. So I will hope to let her go the full 10 weeks. So not quite time for the flush yet.

All her pistils are orange and a lot have actually fallen off...does this matter?

She's no where near as big as I wanted her. These lights are great for vegging in this space but just cannot produce big enough buds. But hey any smoke is better than none!

Not made any new year resolutions as they only make you feel down when you break them. But we are going to have to start saving money now so I think its time to go without any purchased weed, so what I grow now will be all I have.

Hope everyone doing ok. Sorry for not being around over the last 2 weeks. I explained why in the Med Grow. Bye for now


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2009)

beautiful Thorn, 
Happy New Year!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

Those ladies are looking sweet Thorn. Maybe you will get more swelling of buds those last few weeks.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> SEXY! how did you manage to keep your plants so damn short... that has been my biggest concern... i only have so much height...


 
Hi there and welcome to the site!

To keep plants small you can do a number of things, such as keep them in small pots so they are restricted on how far thier roots can grow. you can use LST - there is a lot of info on this on the forum. And keep the lights as close as possible to the plants.

Its called Micro growing and theres a lot of us that do it. I'm doing it because I don't pay the bills here so am restricted in how much I can grow. Feel free to read my whole journal here to gain more info and look at other's too


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks tcbud and pcduck for stopping by  hope you new year is going ok so far?

Just taken these pictures with the flash. I can't believe how well my little med mint girl is doing lol  

ORange doing well still..

Forgot to say, when we got in from new years it was about 5 in the morning and of course the fan on my girls wasn't on - I turn it on and off manually at the moment - and as soon as we walked in the front door we could smell them! They never been that strong before! I'm gonna have to put the fan on a timer now if i'm going to be out later than 10 pm (when my girls wake up)!

But yet when I microwaved the bud for new year it didn't smell anywhere near as much as the LR2 and Mint did..  strange!

Anyway enjoy the pics..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautifull Thorn..you have that Micro growing Down..I applaud you:clap:  and That Med grow is insane too..Wow..just  WOW!!!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey at least you are getting some smoke though... Lookin like some danky dank too :48:

My plant is dying, i think it needs a bigger pot for better watering and root expansion it just seems to be starving!

Anyway lookin good


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking real nice Thorn, You must have nerves of steel to work on those micro grows like you do...No way could I to clutzy


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 5, 2009)

looking good girl keep up the good work i going to take some pics in a wile the plants are looking great over on my side of the pond any how take care an cheers mate.


----------



## compqt (Jan 6, 2009)

Just read your whole journal. Great job so far, good luck the rest of the way


----------



## Thorn (Jan 6, 2009)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> Hey at least you are getting some smoke though... Lookin like some danky dank too :48:
> 
> My plant is dying, i think it needs a bigger pot for better watering and root expansion it just seems to be starving!
> 
> Anyway lookin good


 
Thanks man, and i sure am looking forward to getting something to smoke! Are you sure the plant has enough air in its soil and not too overwatered? I know that can make it look starved. Take a look at my med grow plant...tiniest bottle ever thats in and it doesn't look starved at all  



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice Thorn, You must have nerves of steel to work on those micro grows like you do...No way could I to clutzy


 
I notice you didn't say balls of steel..hehe  yea i manage somehow, but tend to make mistakes when i try to tend to the plants when i super high and drunk lol  

Thanks wiseguy and 4u  its always good to hear nice comments from you guys  



			
				compqt said:
			
		

> Just read your whole journal. Great job so far, good luck the rest of the way


 
Thanks for looking, hope it can be helpful to you, its a nice little grow and i've enjoyed growing this strain, definately an easy starter strain!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello all. Well the plant will be at 9 weeks flowering this thursday, but isn't ready yet. This is because of a nute lock which has halted growth and bud development. No one told me the plant shouldn't look that green at the stage of flowering on this site but I'd posted a picture of her over on Dutchbreed's support forum and one of the members tipped me off about this. So I have been feeding her water now for the last week and I gave her a flush today.

One bud I have noticed has 2 tiny white pistils starting to appear, so we might actually get somewhere still 

But I think I will harvest part of the plant (about a third-ish) this thursday, as I want something to smoke  lol

At least I know this now for this strain in future grows 

Hope everyone is doing ok on this rainy day


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 12, 2009)

That sucks Thorn, but i hope it turns out for the best :bongin: i wasn't sure if you just had a really "green" strain but should have said something  good luck!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

to much N will also delay the completion of your plant. Once my plants start to flower I just use bloom and micro of the GH 3 part system


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks no worries, i just thought my plant was super healthy but i just wish i'd have known this sooner as then i could have done something sooner. never mind. I suppose i can't complain, most pros won't be too fussed about little micro grows like mine.

i think its about time i bought myself a grow book...well when i get a job/income support and can spare a few bob hehe 

I know its great to have nice comments about our grows but please if you see something you think isn't right just tell me and i'll check it out 

I also should check the ph of the water/soil/runoff too. I'll try to take pics tonight if i remember and put them on tomorrow.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks no worries, i just thought my plant was super healthy but i just wish i'd have known this sooner as then i could have done something sooner. never mind. I suppose i can't complain, most pros won't be too fussed about little micro grows like mine.


 
Its hard to tell true colours when flash photography is used 

A micro grow or a full room grow both deserve full respect, your comment is a bit snappy.

A lot of people watch your grows and add comments, your grow is as important as anyone elses :aok:

They look beautiful 

eace:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

no offence meant hippy, and well i do usually take pictures without flash, but to be honest i have found from my experience that true colours come out more in flash photography 

All I meant was that a lot of the pros may just prefer the 'big' grows rather than smaller ones  not being snappy at all


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2009)

Sometimes the smallest of plant becomes the biggest attraction


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2009)

too true hippy 

ahh it can be frustrating not being able to stretch my legs so to speak and get a *real* grow going lol, still i'm just happy i can keep it up, no matter how small


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

I think it takes more skill and knowledge to grow micro than a normal grow.
Everything is so small and delicate. Plus if you screw up a micro nutes it is most likely not to make it. jmo


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 13, 2009)

thats the old brit sprit i all ways hear about chin up girl. at lest u still growing!! an u did a great job with that little one. yeah u gotta be on that PH my dear!! an btw one of my plants well its being flushed now leafs are super super green, an have all ways have been, its not a huge yider hope to get a cople oz's dry of  her. but my haze most of the leafs are slighly less dark as the ones near the top. PH is fine, shes been flushed, getting great nuits an bugs are getting donky size so it is fine. just depends on the strain i am thinking. any one keep it up. u did a great job with that little one, maybe next time give it a little vegg time? might help out to boot yeid my lady!!!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks guys, appreciate it 

yea wiseguy, like i've said i plan on getting some OCFs vegging for a month or so after this one 

Pic 6 shows the 2 new white pistils in a loop starting to poke through, not overly clear though.

The last pic shows the ph test I did last night

Now I used my 'prong' ph tester that is rubbish and it told me the ph was between 7 and 8, then I used this with run off then soil and it came out acidic, but i've no idea how reliable those are.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

I never check soils  Thorn..I do check run off.  when you can afford a digital PH meter  I say grab one..they run 30-40  on ebay..and the prongs suck..sorry..I use drops  for a while..and now love this meter..Good luck to you  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks 4u, I did find this one earlier on ebay.. I know its finished, but there were loads of them on there..

Hand Held Digital PH meter

You think its any good?

Yea the run-off was the same colour in that tester.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

So I said I was gonna chop a third of her on thursday which should be 9 weeks flowering, but well it'd be nice to have a smoke at the weekend that is naturally dried instead of nuked... so I decided to chop this bit off.

I have taken a picture with flash and then one without for each photo (apart from no.7)

Pics 1-4 are before
Pics 5-6 are after
Pic 7 is a nice shot of one of the remaining buds on the plant :hubba:
Pics 8-9 are of the harvested bud(s)

The harvested bud is now hanging upside down in my wardrobe  smells nice in there


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 13, 2009)

Lovely pictures  Enjoy the smoke this weekend :bong:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2009)

Woaaaa dude thats some potent stuff right there! 
And damn those buds look like they smell oooohh so nice.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.They sure look nice.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yummy, enjoy your smoke! Nice job!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

:ciao: *Thorn*..Heres the one i baught  but from USA site..this one seems like the one most start with..I was useing the drops up untill a few weeks ago..Hope this helps..:bolt::bong:


you know  xx-tt

hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Milwaukee-PH97WP-PH-meter-Discus-Tropicals_W0QQitemZ7767827447QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item7767827447&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks 4u, thats cool, its a similar style to the cheapo one i posted above. what you think about that one??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

It says for Hydro..Im sure it will be good..Buy it and let us know..I didnt see any buffer solution..mine came with some callibrating solution..Good luck..Let me know what you decide..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks, whats callibrating solution?

I was just gonna use it to test the water/nutrient mix before I gave it to the plants, and also the run off water.

Oh yea also I used the solution ph tester last night to test my rain water just to see if that was out too, and it was neutral so thats fine, I'm pretty sure i know which nutrient did it this time


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 14, 2009)

Another Nice Journal  
Did it taste like orange? Did it help the depression case  

I got some lowriders from Dutch breed the other day... Germinating Four... 
Will start a journal soon I guess... 

Get a bigger flat thorn...  Grow Bigger


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

lol niki...i'm looking don't you worry about that 

and lol the orange isn't ready yet, don't ya read??  Hopefully gonna have a smoke of it this weekend  BUT it won't be cured so won't be the 'proper' smell and taste just yet. No this one smells like sweet skunkyness, but the one I started at the same time that turned out male smelt VERY orangey so hopefully the next load i get growing will be more fruitier :hubba:

What autos did you get from dutchbreed? They do do some nice strains.. one of the autos they do (I think its little red ryder hood) has very little smell aparently...so good option for stealth


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

:ciao: *Thorn*..mine came with a bag of solution PH 7.0 and callibrate the probe with it...and I collect and use Rain water all the time Thorn..Just be careful how you collect it..some roof material has contaminants in it..I place 55 gallon barrels out and then fill my gallon jugs..You could put 5 gallon bucket out..also  can use a  Tarp to make roof like to catch and fill bucket faster..just my Thaughts..and Im Baked:giggle::bolt::bong:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> What autos did you get from dutchbreed? They do do some nice strains.. one of the autos they do (I think its little red ryder hood) has very little smell aparently...so good option for stealth



What do Punks buy?? :hubba:
The Cheapest Autos available... 
12 Master Kush Lowriders...
I'm getting my lights fixed today.. Changing the whole layout.. I'll post it in the Journal.. ha ha... 
Another cheap solution using all flouros lying around...
Still no cash for HPS :hubba:
Have a birthday next month... Trying to get my wife and my brother to get me a light...
I'm always Broke... And always Working...
:smoke1:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 15, 2009)

Cant wait to see the orange when its chopped! You got some sure-fire bud that'll keep ya high fo sho!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

lol niki, yea keep on at them to get you something, or at least hydroshop vouchers  you avatar is really trippy lol so you mean Lowmaster? lol they are same price as the Mint..still its all good, post your journal link in here if you want for easy access..i'm all for supporting dutchbreed 

thanks mental, but i'm not sure we will get to sample the 'real' product with this plant as I think it could be a lot better. I think a mixture of acidic ph and over feeding locked her up and stalled her a good 2/3 weeks ago and so she hasn't progressed since then.. I'm gonna see how she goes over this weekend and if I don't see much change in her (trichomes and buds) i'll just chop her down and get some new plants on the go. Then hopefully we can experience the REAL product


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to let you know (if ya wondering where i gone..) I might not be online for a little while or very often as my pc is going off to get fixed  could be 3 weeks but as long as it comes back working i don't mind too much


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 16, 2009)

keep in touch dear!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks wiseguy  i'll try to, somehow  I'm good at 'borrowing' computers :giggle: funny though this should happen just as my boyfriend gets his first MJ seed germinated!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 16, 2009)

dang, thats too bad

unless your pc guy is super swamped it shouldnt take more than a day or two but then again im not sure where you are

anyways, hurry back, we want updates/pictures


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

what a bummer Thorn 
I enjoy your journals


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 17, 2009)

noooo don't go!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 17, 2009)

don;t worry guys...i'll be back. they said its likely to be a lot less than 3 weeks so hopefully i'll be back in a week or something.. oh well at least i'll get to get some other things around the house done


----------



## Thorn (Jan 17, 2009)

nope its not goin off just yet  y'all gotta put up with me for at least another week


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> nope its not goin off just yet  y'all gotta put up with me for at least another week




That is fantastic I hope during this time they preorder the parts or whatever they need to fix it, to make the down time shorter:aok:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 18, 2009)

yea i think thats what they gonna do pc, the guy that came out to it was really nice and very helpful. 2 guys have been out to this pc before now over the past 3 years for the same problem and its never been fixed, but this guy had a pretty good idea of what he thinks has happened and it fits. So anyway we'll see.. 

Well.. I think the OCF is a little stronger than at new year  ... we had a small joint with not too much of the fresh dried bud in, but we had it after a few drinks (I know I know..) and my goodness was it strong. Sirius felt all wobley..I'm just glad I was sitting down in bed haha. Whew...what a smoke! Although I can't wait to try it without the alcohol beforehand  I can remember having a VERY dry mouth lol

Anyway nice day here, was _wild_ during the night but has calmed right down now and suns out...so will see if we can get out on the bikes, go somewhere for a nice smoke..once Sirius comes round  hehe


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the kind of smoke report I like to read.



			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> ...felt all wobley..I'm just glad I was sitting down in bed haha




:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 18, 2009)

I decided to chop the rest of the plant this evening, for a few reasons really. For a start mine and Sirius's Toxic Waste beans are up above soil and need to get under that light, preferably on 18/6, and I also put 3 OCF beans in to germinate last night and really wanna get them started as soon as I can, as we are hoping to move by the end of April, if we can find somewhere 

So anyway I have taken lots of pictures..

Pics 1-4) Pre-Harvest
Pics 5-6) Post-Harvest
Pic 7) Hanging up to dry :hubba:
Pics 8-12) A nugget I harvested last weekend, nice and dry 

Had a good smoke earlier, going to go roll another one now to have, hopefully, under the stars then get a nice good nights sleep


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 18, 2009)

Very crystally buds. Have you smoke your week-old nugget yet? Give us a smoke report if you wouldn't mind . That little nugget looks nice and coated with resin crystals. Congrats on a good quality grow, however little quantity it is.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

You  have better bake a cake cause it looks like you got a lot of frosting


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats!!!  That looks like some tasty bud.   It looks like a very low yielding strain, why would you want to grow it again?  Ive never seen a plant with such little stretch.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 19, 2009)

she is a micro grower our very own. she grew it from 12/12 from birth an shes all ready choped half of her. 

well at least we still got u for another week!!! lol well hope it don't take to long i am starting another grow just a huge scale bag weed grow. just getting rid of the old beans we saved. just getting my self ready to do a proper grow with some good gentics. well best of luck love, i will post some pics today hope u still on, to see the haze plants an the other ones. one is a week away from the choping block!!! lol any how best of luck on the next grow here some *GREEN MOJO * keepem green!!!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys 



			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!  That looks like some tasty bud.   It looks like a very low yielding strain, why would you want to grow it again?  Ive never seen a plant with such little stretch.



Ok this 'strain' is not a really low yeilder, please check my specs before making a neg comment, thanks!  This particular plant was very squat and did not stretch, however its brother sure did! I cannot judge a strain based on one plant, especially when I know that the male early on smelt VERY fruity, whereas this one was more skunky. And come on, if this plant really does have the potential of 27%...wouldn't you wanna grow it again to reach that potential???

LOL anyway... mentalpatient, I'll do a mini smoke report on this plant after we smoked some more but we are limiting ourselves to smoking just at weekends now so might be a week or 2. I do want to do a full smoke report on the strain, but only when I've grown a few more plants of it to get a feel for the different phenos.

Oh yes I put 3 beans in the night before last to germinate, and the first one has popped this morning :hubba: ...These new ones will be grown on 18/6 for at least 2 weeks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

beans are a popping:yay:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

27% sounds good to me!  Sorry I was negative, I kinda jumped in at the end without reading the entire thread.  Good Growing!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2009)

not to worry maineharvest  its all good in my little grow...its certainly helping me to make the most out of every inch of space! and THAT I plan on doing with my next few plants :hubba:

pcduck, they sure are a popping! All 3 popped! All 3 into little 3 inch pots for now. Saw some good tubs today that I might get and make some holes in and get some pipe cleaners to LST


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Great! triplets are nice ...Here someGreen Mojo to get those little sprouts into girls and tied down:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 23, 2009)

The thc percentage on this strain is absoultely crazy. Very strong. Good grow.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

lol yea if I dunno how reliable it is but if it is 27% then its gonna be some killer weed!!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

So I thought i'd take some pics today of what I got happening at the moment.

Been smoking a little bit of the Orange I harvested, its a nice very smooth smoke, and is very head-high, but that will be because of the plants lack in development in the latter stage of flowering. But at the moment its a nice up feeling yet mellow mix of high/stoned. I like it.

The buds I have left are curing in a tub, and I open the tub to let it air for about an hour a day, the smell is changing quickly. Getting less hay-like and more 'weed'-like. Hoping this one will have a little fruity smell later in the cure.

But if not, I do have 3 new OCF plants :woohoo: hoping for 2 females 

So then pictures...

1) My 'farm' :giggle:
2 - 4) My 3 new babies 
5 - 6) The curing OCF bud :hubba:

Hope everyone is well


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice farm you have going *Thorn* and that OCF is looking sweet:aok:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Sorry not been around much recently, been very busy and had a funeral to attend (in the snow) which was beautiful.

Anyway we still have some OCF bud left from my first OCF lady and lovelly it is too 

My 3 new plants are doing ok, apart from the youngest is a bit of a runt. They are looking a little yellow so I think are needing a feed. Not been concentrating on them too much over the last few weeks. I repotted today and will be changing the light schedule to 12/12 sometime over the next week to induce flowering. As soon as I see signs of the sex of all 3 I will repot to their final home. If I only get one female I will put her into a smaller pot and get another OCF started from seed straight into 12/12.

Hope everyone is doing well. I have a new laptop  so am really enjoying playing Mahjong while watching tv and in bed etc hehe!

Been working voluntarily at a horse and donkey sanctuary which has me pretty tired at the moment, but i'm loving going up there. it gets me out of the house and i get to groom and feed these beautiful animals, I feel pretty lucky at the moment.

So pics... 1 and 2 are of the 3 new plants before I transplanted. I know they stretched but that was intentional. pics 3 and 4 are in my grow box once the 3 OCFs have been transplanted. Pic 5 is of my remaining OCF bud  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

:yay: on the new laptop..your snow made all the news programs here.:laugh:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :yay: on the new laptop..your snow made all the news programs here.:laugh:



Oh goodness how embarassing :doh:sorry about that but i do hope we gave you a chuckle  hehe We're now running out of salt to grit the roads haha stupid country! No snow today here, it all got washed away yesterday by rain (joy!) but all around us has snow. Personally I LOVE snow and want it to come back so I can make a snowman and use the sled that I haven't used for around ooh 15-20 years!

I have darn little flies again in my grow, the little buggers I hate them!!!

Hope you are well duck?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2009)

The media portrayed it as a once in a life time thing. Showing people driving that are not use to driving in snow. They also showed the excitement in the kids eyes that were playing in it. ....Good luck on your bug situation.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 9, 2009)

hey girl whats going on long time no see. i been to blazed out smoking the fruits of my labors. but i got some updates on, an got pics on my jornal!! an good pics. just got my new phone lol, got a 5 mp cam on it an takes some good pics. well i see u starting some more  candy huh thats cool, best of luck dear. so u going to give thies ones a veg time? i would say in your box an seeing how the strain don't grow to big imo i would go with a 2 week vegg at 18/6 an then flower them babys in LST. well best of luck with ever u do girl an *GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for popping in wiseguy. been busy so not been on the site too much. I took some pics to update last night but not uploaded them yet. I also put the 3 new OCFs into flowering today, so just shy of 3 weeks in veg. they a little bit now as i fed them and they lapped it up and shot right up!! so will have to start the LST!! I been busy today making a tray that is perfect size for my micro box so i can get the biggest pot possible for them once they have shown sex. Hopefully gonna be getting that box tomorrow! Be back at some point with pics


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2009)

So as I said, I put the plants into flowering today. 2 of them will be 3 weeks old on friday and the other 3 weeks on sunday. 2 are growing really well, the other has only just really started to grow as you can see. They liked their first feed though


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 12, 2009)

looks like u well on your way girl. got me a new grow going as well. got about 30 plants 10 are mazar. the rest bag. getting rid of seeds i have saved over the years. they are in thies cool like rubber tubs i found at home depot. they hold 55lt of soil so i planted like 8-10 in each. damn roomies dog ate one lol. 
hopeing to have like 20 females just a fun grow befor i go hydro with my Ebb&grow system i orderd. from there on out, its only know good gentices for me. best of luck with them girls, keepem green, an don't be a stranger lol. take care thorn...


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 12, 2009)

They look lovely! Quite healthy too. I'm sure they will be an awesome sight once they are well into the Flowering stage.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2009)

Right! Been very busy recently, but am trying to keep up with my fast growing OCF plants!

The little one turned out to be male so he is gone now. It surprised me, as last time it was the taller spindley one that was male and the little one that was female.

The other 2 will be 4 weeks old tomorrow and have been under 12/12 now for 8 days. No sign of sex yet on those 2 tall ones, but they are literally identical! I had to do some temporary LST on them (as you can see in the pics) until they show me their lady parts *hopefully* 

Starting to smell a little bit in there now but up close they still just smell of green plants!

I have bought a 16 litre tub that I am going to do my own drainage holes in and also LST holes around the edge at the top. As soon as I see my females they will go in here.

If I don't get any females then I will just start the rest of the LR Mint I think!

Pics...

1&2) The little male - not gonna keep his pollen as he took so long to get growing lol
3&4) My 2 *hopefully* girls!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 19, 2009)

*looking nice Thorn ,,,heres some GREENMOJO**for some healthy ladies *,,:48:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 19, 2009)

looking great girl *GREEN MOJO THEY WILL BOTH BE GIRLS!!*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoop! Last night found a pair of tiny pistils on both my OCF plants! Woohoo!!

:woohoo::clap::dancing::yay::banana::fly:

No pics yet, but yay 2 big overgrown ladies!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

congrats on the girl Thorn:yay: :dancing: :clap: :yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*cool news on the twins Thorn :clap:*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2009)

yay thanks pc and uk, lol they so are twins as well, their just identical! Well I can now see the pistils with the naked eye so defo 2 ladies :hubba: I am currently making the drainage holes in the 'pot' for them, hope to get them in there today. Will take pics soon as I can 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 25, 2009)

Crazy little micro grow you got going there thorn. Lookin great!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 1, 2009)

Not great pics but you get the idea.

1) Their new pot to share with new holes
2&3) The plants untied almost ready to go in
4) In new home tied down with my boyfriend's impregnated Toxic Waste lady
5) Those soft ties I found 

I'm not 100% happy with how the plants are LSTd in the new box but was way too wrecked to do much about it yesterday. I'll have a play around and see how I get on


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *Thorn*...Looks Great...I seen those bendable wire you have there..Thats a nice choice. Looks like you are enjoying "LST"  this Method fits you well:aok:.and yours and *Sirius *Toxic  is HOT!!!!  well lots to do..stay High  and KEEP M GREEN:bolt::bong:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 4, 2009)

yo thorn how gos girl? see them candys are growing quite nice, looks like they really are going to fill out that growbox. i been to stoned (lol) stupied smoking super silver haze by the blunt, so i have been away for a wile. well all looks great. i will thow up some pics of my new grow soon, once i putem in flower. anyhow take care keepem green an best of luck with eveything girl!


----------



## Von Turkey (Mar 6, 2009)

looks awesome good work,.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, sorry not been around much am pretty busy at the moment sorting life out lol

Plants are ok, 2 LST ladies doing well now 2 weeks into flowering. Also have an impregnated Lowryder Mint in the Toxic Waste grow, she will be ready in around 3 weeks time.

Oh yea just remembered, one of my Orange Candy Floss girls is brown/orange tinted...will get pics up of this, as I know some phenos of this strain can show colour variations.

So I'll try to take some pics tomorrow or something 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I took these pics on sunday which was 2 weeks flowering (counting from the first pistils). One plant is definately a different colour, it looks like her calyxs are like a burnt orange colour. And that one also smells divine :hubba:

They have a new friend, a harvestman! Hoping he's gonna eat all the little flies 

So here's the pics...

1) Mr Harvestman
2) My 2 LSTd OCF girls 
3) The 'white' lady
4-7) The 'Orange' lady
8) Lots of bud sites :hubba:
9) In the grow box 

I think I've got the LST sorted now, I wasn't happy with it last week as its such a squeeze in there but yea i think its ok now. Will keep everyone updated  I'm so excited about this 'orange' lady I have 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: *
Thorn they are not there *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2009)

forgot to load pics Girlfriend:giggle:  


I will be Back:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2009)

haha lol sorry whoops! Ok they there now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

*looking great thorn :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for checking in hun, I really appreciate it  I just picked up a nice half oz (about all we can afford right now) but its very nice :fly: I'm really excited to see how big the buds on these 2 girls get, i'm really hoping we get a nice amount and I really can't wait to see what that slightly smaller coloured lady will look, smell and smoke like. Really wanna get it right this time on this strain.

Oh by the way I forgot to say, at the weekend we smoked the last bud from my last OCF girl and made a mini spliff each for me and the fella, and it was mellow, not a major stone or high, more high than anything but it lasted for absolutely ages! so If I can get the harvest right and not nute lock them like last time I might be onto a killer strain :smoke1: 

:48:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahh i'm so excited about that coloured lady, its getting more and more pronounced now, she looks almost red now! Will aim to take pictures at the weekend again when they will be 3 weeks flowering and hopefully the 'red' will come out better in pictures


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*sounds wonderful Thorn :48:*


----------



## tcbud (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking great Thorn.  Your girls are beautiful!  Hope the orange/red really starts to show.  I loved it when my buds put on color beyond the "normal".


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks girls 

Yea tc, I know what you mean, this will be my first coloured MJ plant woohoo


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 11, 2009)

the red sounds very interesting, cant wait to see the pics.  I was lucky with some bag seeds I planted, and have a plant turning more and more purple by the day right now.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks lordhigh, there are pics up near the top of this page only taken 4 days ago and like i said i'll get some more ready for ya for early next week :hubba: thanks for looking


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well. Not been around much on here as I been busy. My last remaining rat (my other one died about a month ago) has had some so of stroke or something. She can't move very well and i'm keeping her in a small cage so she doesn't need to move far for food and water. She's still eating and doing her business but is very weak. I had a simialr thing happen with my first pet rat. She may not last too long but she may go on the a few weeks or even months, who knows.

Anyway my ladies...

The girls are both 49 days (7 weeks) old and 3 of those are since showing their first pistils. They both look nice and their little buds are starting to reach up to the lights now.

Their Harvestman friend seems to have disappeared again  lol

Here's some pictures:

1) The 2 ladies
2) The 'white' plant's main bud
3) Lots of little buds :hubba: *See purple on the left* 
4) Little *Purple* buds
5) More *Purple* buds
6) *Purple* plant's main bud
7) And again
8) And again 
9) The grow box

I also took 2 pictures with the flash yesterday to see how the 'purple' would show..

Flash 1 & 2) Purple flash buds :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

Your garden is looking real nice.


----------



## OliieTea (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks good.. hey how old is that ***** puppy labbie you have now? I have a chocolate male with green eyes 7 months old. He's already looking for a girlfriend????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking beautiful Thorn 

Your photography has got a lot better 

eace:


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok to start, I also like the black sambuca. I think your micro grow was pretty amazing. I was just wonder what happened to the med grow. Sorry if i missed it I just read this whole thread today.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 20, 2009)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> Looks good.. hey how old is that ***** puppy labbie you have now? I have a chocolate male with green eyes 7 months old. He's already looking for a girlfriend????



Hey thanks for checking in on my grow  The pup is now 5 and a half months. She's currently at the vets as she may have cystitis poor pooch. We don't think she's coming into season but could be wrong. Your dog sounds lovely, feel free to upload a pic if you want 



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looking beautiful Thorn
> 
> Your photography has got a lot better
> 
> eace:



Yay thanks hippy, thats always good to know 



			
				gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> Ok to start, I also like the black sambuca. I think your micro grow was pretty amazing. I was just wonder what happened to the med grow. Sorry if i missed it I just read this whole thread today.



Med grow med grow... It finished, i think. We smoked her... here's the last post I did on her and her harvest lol...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33883&page=14

post 270  thanks


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*looking great thorn ,,the purple is making them ladies look quite delicious 


sorry about the rat ,,heres hoping she will be just fine ,,ust missing her pal i bet *


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey up lass . Took me a while but i read through it all.
When you say micro grow you not joking are ya.
Think its mad to see what can be done with such a small space, big GREEN thumbs up.
Just for the record i think christmas just a big marketing ploy too.
Doesn't make me too popular round the time lol.
Whats with the harvestman, infact what is one? lol.
Does that really help with infestations? If it does i might have to try it for myself.
Anyway looking good lass :aok:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *looking great thorn ,,the purple is making them ladies look quite delicious
> 
> 
> sorry about the rat ,,heres hoping she will be just fine ,,ust missing her pal i bet *



Thanks hun, I believe she either had a stroke or an ear infection/abcess but not sure, she's doing brilliantly at the moment but I'd booked her into the vets this aft so she can get some antibiotics to clear up any infection she might have had 

Tell me about those purple, they look more and more delicious every day 



			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Hey up lass . Took me a while but i read through it all.
> When you say micro grow you not joking are ya.
> Think its mad to see what can be done with such a small space, big GREEN thumbs up.
> Just for the record i think christmas just a big marketing ploy too.
> ...



Thanks for reading everything Newbud, good to see you around  It was indeed a harvestman but only stayed in my grow box for about 3 days. Not seen him since, but I do see a very small amount of evidence of chewing on a few leaves!! So I think perhaps UKgirl was right and that he had a little nibble at my ladies juicy leaves!!!

Update coming following this


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2009)

I took these photos on sunday 22nd march, so sorry for the delay in uploading them and the quality lol 

My 2 ladies are doing well and now at 73 days old (total) or 9 weeks, and 4 weeks into flowering. The purple looks more delicious every day and I cannot wait to try some of that!!!

So then here's the pics for you:

1&2) The 'white' plant's top cola
3) The 'white' plant's top cola through jewellers loupe
4) Little 'purple' buds
5) The 'purple' main cola
6) 'Purple' main cola through jewellers loupe
7) The grow box 

Thanks for stopping by everyone, hope you are all well


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol well you carn't blame him if i was locked in there for 3 days i'd probably have a nibble too lol


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry forgot the pics again...every blooming time!!!



			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Lol well you carn't blame him if i was locked in there for 3 days i'd probably have a nibble too lol



Lol too true, although there are ways in and out of the grow box for little visitors as its partly open at the back and a little at the front 

Pics there now


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

Pic 6   
Nice thorn, very nice lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

great pics thorn ,,they are looking wonderfull eace:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope life is treating all well 

My plants are now 5 weeks into flowering and looking lovely. Well these pics were taken on sunday which was their 5 week mark. Not been giving them too many nutes because of the nute lock incedent with my last plant. The purple has a berry undertone  and the white is more skunky.

I'm sure I could see some amber trichomes on the white!!! Both now have brown pistils, but the white more so.

Pics!

1) The Grow Box
2-4) The 'white' OCF plant
5-9) The 'purple' OCF plant :hubba:

Hope everyone is well, bye for now


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking real nice *Thorn* :aok: esp pics 4 & 8


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice *Thorn* :aok: esp pics 4 & 8


 
Couldn't of put it any better lol, like a little peice of suger coated heavan lol.


----------



## warlock (Apr 2, 2009)

It look's so good i can almost taste it.Drool Drool :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for the lovely comments...



			
				warlock said:
			
		

> It look's so good i can almost taste it.Drool Drool :hubba:



How do you think I feel when I do my daily checks on them???  :hubba:

So now I am CERTAIN that there are some amber trichomes ALREADY!!! on both plants...whats that all about???? lol anyway just taking it as it comes and seeing how they grow, they have another 3 weeks of flowering (minimum) to go


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *Thorn*..sorry aint been around much lately..with server busy I barely get a chance to answer PMs..your cabnet is looking great by the way..But I wouldnt expect anything Less..Amber showing and you still going 3 more weeks?  may miss that window..but Im sure you are watching them close..keep it up Girl..oh and by the way  Your plant in *Female Group* is Female and have transfered to cat liter container..when you get a chance please visit it is in my signature..well gotta Grow now..Hope you and *Sirus *is doing well..and sorry to hear of the rat infestations..Just kidding..take care and be safe Girl:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Apr 2, 2009)

well they're only at 5 weeks flowering 4u... well will be 6 weeks on sunday.

Its only the odd few amber I can see. Not a lot of cloudy, just mostly clear trichs with a few amber. I am counting flowering from when I saw the first pistils here. I actually changed the lighting over to 12/12 12 days before the first pistils showed.

I have harvested plants before with a few amber and found them to be no where near done.

OCF flowering time is 8-9 weeks, but I've allowed time for 10.

Anyways I'm keeping a close eye on them to see how they go. Will keep you updated


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks *Thorn*..did not see the 5 weeks:doh:  I too have seen amber in the clear trich  but didnt think anything of it..and I hope i didnt come across that you was doing anything wrong..because I know you know what your doing..just was curious..:heart::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Thorn, did you ever tell us the name of your rat?  I hope she is a happy girl at the vets.  My little doggie starts shaking when I take him there.  He has to go in for his rabies shot tomorrow and  I don't think he likes the thermometer up his arse either.

Anyways sweet thing, I have been doing some reading and research on CFL's and I came across a KELVIN CHART......not to mention a web site with hundreds of CFL's for sale.......http://www.1000bulbs.com/30-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/

Is it cool to ask you why you went with only 2700K?

And, what do you think about a full spectrum 30Watt 6400K 2000Lumens?
They are made by Energy Miser and if you order six or more they cost only $3.79 apiece.

They do have 2700K,4100K,5000K and the 6400K......they are all rated at 80 on the Color Rendering Indek (CRI).....

I just want to start some seeds, veg them out for a period of time, and then put them in the green house.  Last year everybody stretched out probably due to lack of sunlight.  

Looking for help, suggestions and tips.  Thought I'd ask you, cause you are one of my heroes......love, painterdude


----------



## Thorn (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Painterdude... The rat is called Chino and she's fine, bit of a head tilt still but got some more meds to make sure the infection has completely gone  My mum's black lab hates the vets she just barks constanty at all of them there lol!

Nice site, thanks for the link. I used 2700K as they are better for flowering. I do have some 6400K bulbs but they are only 20watts and have been used for a few years now. This is all just temporary for now anyway.

If you just want to veg before they go out in the greenhouse then those bulbs will be great and if you can afford to get quite a few of those you'll be sorted with nice cheap running veg lamps  you only need the red spectrum more for flowering.

Nice to hear i'm one of your heroes man! But I still class myself as a beginner in this MJ growing thing  Update coming up...



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Hi Thorn, did you ever tell us the name of your rat?  I hope she is a happy girl at the vets.  My little doggie starts shaking when I take him there.  He has to go in for his rabies shot tomorrow and  I don't think he likes the thermometer up his arse either.
> 
> Anyways sweet thing, I have been doing some reading and research on CFL's and I came across a KELVIN CHART......not to mention a web site with hundreds of CFL's for sale.......http://www.1000bulbs.com/30-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Apr 9, 2009)

These pics taken on sunday when they turned 6 weeks into flowering...

1-3) Purple Buds
4-6) White buds
7) The grow box

I turned the plants round last night and rearranged a little. Ahh they smell so good!

One leaf I was looking at on the purple plant I swear had 20% plus amber trichs!!! Gonna be taking some sample soon for sure :hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like the looks of those purple nuggets.  So are they the same strain but different phenos?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

*that puple looks delicious :hubba: *


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

That pic#4 has made a pool of water appear on my desk under my chin. Nice bud *Thorn* :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice grow Thorn.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the comments and thanks  really appreciate it.

Maine harvest...yes both plants are Orange Candy Floss, I was aware though that the strain produces occasional purple buds so I guess I picked one of the lucky ones!!!

So what do you guys think about the whole amber trichome thing so early on in flowering?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

Dunno lol i still a newb really, but i do like perving on your girls lol


----------



## painterdude (Apr 9, 2009)

Thorn, thanks for the advice.....I will buy about eight 6400's for now.....I also scored big at our local Staples store.....bought eight desk lamps for $8 apiece, they were on sale, used to be $10.....I think they are just like the ones you are using, gooseneck with a heavy base...checked out the clamp lamps that MentalPatient is using and they were $14 apiece.....

We have an older AirStream trailer and I am going to use the Bathtub in the little bathroom for my growroom.....only problem is that it's GREEN....

Thanks again Thorn, love, Painterdude


----------



## Thorn (Apr 9, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Dunno lol i still a newb really, but i do like perving on your girls lol



Hehe so do I :hubba:




			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Thorn, thanks for the advice.....I will buy about eight 6400's for now.....I also scored big at our local Staples store.....bought eight desk lamps for $8 apiece, they were on sale, used to be $10.....I think they are just like the ones you are using, gooseneck with a heavy base...checked out the clamp lamps that MentalPatient is using and they were $14 apiece.....
> 
> We have an older AirStream trailer and I am going to use the Bathtub in the little bathroom for my growroom.....only problem is that it's GREEN....
> 
> Thanks again Thorn, love, Painterdude



Thats cool, yea I use the desk lamps because I don't know how to wire up something better lol one day I will learn but meh this does me for now and boy I cannot wait to try these plants 

No worries GREEN is the only way to do it


----------



## Thorn (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

My OCF ladies were 7 weeks into flowering on sunday, took these pictures of them then.

First up is the purple...

Took a sample off her, we smoked that yesterday, was very nice could pick it now but I'm going to leave her going for now. Gave them both a small flush today.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's the pics of the white..

You can't really tell from the pics, but I think this lady might have hermied  but its all good, I'm not surprised and they not got long enough left for it to mess up the harvest too much 

Also took pictures of the 13 Lowryder Mint seeds I collected from the Toxic Waste grow 

Oh also I could see a small amount of pinkish colour on this white one in a few places


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks good as always.
Wheres the herm?

Carnt tell but i still learning bout the sexing part, hope i'll never need to know with the herms.

And yeah i wouldn't be to bothered neither i'd DEFINATLY be smoking that it looks nice to me lol


----------



## Thorn (Apr 23, 2009)

These were taken on monday, sorry for the delay... life sure is manic at the moment!!! :holysheep:

We move out in just over a week!!!

Prob gonna chop purple or at least half of it tomo, white will have its last day next sat! I could leave them up but I really wanna pack everything away to get as much as I can into the new place on sat and i am not gonna carry the plant into this place like it is lol!

So pics...sorry for quality..

Hope everyone is enjoying life


----------



## Thorn (Apr 23, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Looks good as always.
> Wheres the herm?
> 
> Carnt tell but i still learning bout the sexing part, hope i'll never need to know with the herms.
> ...



Easy sorry forgot to reply to u, no you can't see the hermie too well, infact they have both hermied, but all due to my doing not the breeders! Will try and get some decent shots of the hermy bits before i chop em


----------



## Newbud (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there, looking good.

What you mean hermi was your doing? Too much training?
I just hermi'd a damn cutting lol, dunce lol.
Was my doing too.

All the best girl


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 23, 2009)

what do hermies look like,btw they look veryy good, i wanna taist lol  :bolt: :bong:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude click the resource button at the top the screen and check out the sex education section


----------



## Thorn (Apr 24, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> hey up thorn look really nice but you have to get some serious hps for ya next grow girl
> 
> pkj



Parking Joe?

If you read any of my stuff proper u'd see that I already HAVE a HPS and could not use it where I am now lol you try fitting a HPS in a 15 inch cubed box with not much ventilation lol and this is why its exciting to be moving so I can set up the HPS 

New bud the hermie was my doing by having lights on recently and by stressing them out squishing them around in that space. Will be much better next time round


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 24, 2009)

do not chop yet least you can do is give them one last super flush 
wait for them to amber up a bitt more


----------



## Thorn (Apr 25, 2009)

dude do u not read man...i am moving so HAVE to chop them lol

have given them a flush. the purple is ready jus leavin it in to use up anything left in soilas both plants in same tub.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Get him told lass :evil: :giggle:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 25, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> dude do u not read man...i am moving so HAVE to chop them lol
> 
> have given them a flush. the purple is ready jus leavin it in to use up anything left in soilas both plants in same tub.


 

 im just a little stoned all the time i read stuff then forget it


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

YUP lol we all guilty of that lol :evil:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2009)

:ciao:   How ya doing?   :bong:


----------



## Thorn (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi 4u, I'm good thanks, the new place is really great but not had much of achance to get a new grow started. Am currently looking for a wardrobe to stealth my grow. We have to do a urine sample on monday for a new patient thing at our doctors, not sure if they'd test for cannabis or not though. gonna post in the drug testing sectoin about it. how are u 4u?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

*Thorn*..Im good   glad to hear you and *Sirus *is ok..glad you have you new place  too..i know you busy  and cant wait to see that HPS  in action..when ya get a chance..swing  by  my " Female group"  in my signature..yours is beeing Harvested this weekend..I figured you was busy with the move  as why  you aint stopped by..just  so  you  know  *Smokemom  *had  bugs:rofl:  well they all did  ..lol..but  she had bad..anyway  hope you  enjoy you new house..and good luck on the urine test..until next time..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope all is well with you Thorn.  Been awhile since I have seen you here.  Hope the test went okay and you have found a site to grow in your new home.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:  :48:


----------



## Thorn (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all, thanks tcbud and newbud, i'mfine thanks not really been growing but been smoking lots  been pretty busy. I have my grow tent, its 160x50x90cm not finished setting it up yet though. I have one plant (the only one out of the 3 we produced that i germinated that survived)and thats on my windowsil doing lovely but it is only about 2 inches tall lol. Its a lowryder mint if I remember rightly.

I Have been concentrating on growing my peppers and sunflowers etc. We go on holiday for a week in august and my mum willprobably be left to look after the animals and plants, she knows I have the grow tent but I told her its only for peppers and chillis so I don't want to leave any MJ plants in it while we're away so I decided notto start anything yet untilwe come back, then I'd like to get some big plants going - a big OCF and an Easy sativa would suit me nicely :hubba:

Hope everyone is well, catch up soon


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Going *BIG* i like it 

Those OCF should look mighty fine stood about 4 ft tall  :48:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey where's newbud? It says posts: n/a :?

Am gonna start a new grow journal soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

NB is in a place where none of us want to visit.

Welcome back Thorn.

Got a new job yet?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah....Hows  new  place  going?   i  visited  your  GJ...glad  to  see  ya:48:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2009)

was he banned hippy? or he left or something? jail?

I'm still working with horses but doing more hours though the wage is crap and i didn't mind as it was all good experience and the people were nice, but now they started being pretty off with me so now thinking of leaving for something better paid though its a struggle. I need to build up my work hours slowly as i'm not coping too well at the moment but i don't like not working so fingers crossed it'll all work out soon enough  how are you hippy?

hey 4u, the new place is good, though putting the heating on was expensive lol, turned it off again for now hehe! How are you?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2009)

:ciao: Thorn


----------

